# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Uhvaćen u prijevari 2

## Jazzarella

S obzirom da ne mogu spavati a treba mi malo vibri i pokoji savjet, otvaram ovu temu. Naime, prekjučer sam slučajno uhvatila poruku na mobu MM u kojoj se nekome obraća sa "ljubavi moja". Srce mi je stalo. Onda je priznao da ima vezu. Do sada je bio prekrasan otac i muž, lud zamnom i klincima, no jako se promijenio od rođenja drugog djeteta i pogotovo u zadnjih 3 mj., od kada pretpostavljam da je veza i počela. U našoj vezi (nismo vjenčani) prošli smo sito i rešeto ali uvijek smo imali jedno drugo. Bili smo si najbolji frendovi i uvijek isticali koliko nam je važno povjerenje i to da smo iskreni jedno prema drugom. Volio je izlaziti (kao i dosta njih na ovom topicu) a ja sam ga puštala (koliko mi je bilo podnošlivo) i vjerovala mu. Sad je postao drugi muškarac u mom životu (prvi je bio moj otac) kojem sam bila beskrajno požrtvovana i za kojeg sam bila spremna staviti "ruku u vatru", a koji me iznevjerio. Kaže da mu nije ništa značila, da mu je trebala radi "promjene". Ne zna zašto je točno to učinio jer smo ja i klinci najbolje što mu se dogodilo u životu i da me i dalje voli. Ja već dvije noći ne spavam i samo razmišljam o situacijama proteklih mjeseci u kojima mi je lagao da je s frendovima, ostavljao me samu s djecom, a ustvari bio s njom. Kad se samo sjetim kako sam ga znala nazvati i moliti da dođe kući jer M. ne može zaspati sam u sobi bez njega, a mala M. plače i treba mi njegova pomoć, a on bi me onda "smirivao" preko telefona i davao "savjete" kako da sama riješim situaciju jer eto baš sad ne može doći. I dalje mi laže o detaljima a ja ga k'o za peh poznajem u dušu i ZNAM da laže i to me boli više od svega. Istina, ma kako bolna bila, uvijek mi je draža od laži. Kaže da će se potruditi da sve ispravi, a ja prolazim faze mržnje, bijesa, tuge, očaja, a onda mi ga čak bude i žao jer vidim da se grize zbog toga što je napravio. Vjerujem da svatko zaslužuje još jednu šansu i rekla sam da ću mu je dati, ali kako da izbrišem slike koje mi se motaju po glavi? Moram sad ići. Javim se kasnije.

----------


## anima

Ovo mi je scenarij iz noćne more. Žao mi je. Malo ću ti zavibrati da ti bude lakše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   Često mi se vrte takvi filmovi i već kad samo o tome razmišljam booooli. Svjesna sam da život nije bajka i da se svakome ovo može dogoditi. Ali čovjek se na to nikad ne može pripremiti. Ja vjerujem da bih probala preći preko toga ako bih ikako mogla i ako bi on zaista pokazao želju za novim početkom, ne zbog djece, nego zbog nas. Zbog svega što smo prošli. Pa ide ide, ne ide ne ide. A život će već vremenom posložiti stvari na svoje mjesto.

----------


## Jazzarella

Evo me natrag. Anima hvala na vibrama. Baš mi treba malo pozitivne energije.

Nego da nastavim. Željela sam zaključiti prethodni post tako da pozovem sve vas koje ste oprostile preljub, da mi kažete kako funkcionirate i da li je moguć završetak na obostrano zadovoljstvo? Bojim se da ću ja previše tražiti (za njegove pojmove) i da mi on neće to moći pružiti i onda je kraj neminovan. 

Inače, dio krivice je i na meni. Od rođenja djeteta ne spavamo u istoj sobi, malička samnom, a on sa sinom. Njegov "sex drive" je uvijek bio do daske, a ja sam se totalno posvetila majčinstvu i na prste mogu nabrojati koliko puta smo se "pohvatali" otkad je stigla prinova. Ali vremena i volje za razgovor je sa moje strane bilo uvijek. I molila sam ga da priča i kaže što ga muči, ali on je odlučio sve držati u sebi.

Ma ne znam, pokušavam sve ovo nekako smisleno predočiti i povezati, ali toliko toga mi se mota po glavi da je najbolje da zasad prestanem. 

I još jedan upit. Ukoliko dođe do rastanka, kakav je postupak za alimentaciju s obzirom da se radi o vanbračnoj zajednici? Vjerujem da se već pisalo o tome pa ću malo i preroštat po netu, ali zanima me da li je netko i ovdje imao slično iskustvo. 

Oprostite na dužini, ali kao što rekoh, puna mi glava.

----------


## Marna

Draga *Jazzarella*, molim te, nemoj odmah o rastavi, alimentaciji i sl. 
Nemam ovo iskustvo, možda ne bih trebala pisati i mješati se na ovaj pdf, ali jasno je da se sve i svašta događa ljudima. Nažalost, ništa me ne čudi, živimo u jednom specifičnom vremenu ... Nisam apokaliptičarka  :Mad:  , ali realnost je u mnogočemu  :Rolling Eyes:  . Svatko gradi svoj odnos-vezu-komunikaciju na svoj način, ali nije jedino seks presudna komponenta svakog odnosa, zar ne? Važna jest  :Grin:  , ali ne i jedina  :Razz:  . Ako je TD seks jedino važno područje u kojemu nalazite ispunjenje, tada je on još nezrela osoba, ali "tko sam ja da ti sudim..?"- pjeva Oliver.
I zato, nemoj se predati, razgovarajte, pregovarajte ... Žao mi je, ne želim ti pametovati, pokušavam te malko, malko utješiti.  :Heart:  
Vibrice i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mina

> da mi kažete kako funkcionirate i da li je moguć završetak na obostrano zadovoljstvo?


Nisam imala takvo iskustvo i nadam se da neću jer mislim da ne bi dobro završilo, ali jesu moji frendovi...
Dvoje male djece, teško nać posao, od jednog primanja teško živjeti... i jedno od njih otišlo u drugi grad kako bi imali dva primanja...
Desila se prevara ali sve su izgladili i žive opet zajedno od jednog primanja i koliko znam sretni su. Ali mora se moći prijeći preko toga i kad prijeđeš više se ne vraćati i ne pomišljati što je bilo...
Kad sam friško nakon pomirenja pitala prevarenu stranu kako je, odgovor je bio: super, sve je OK, i bolje nego prije, ali ne smijem pomišljati što se desilo tamo. Sad nakon nekog vremena čini se da je sve zaboravljeno i da imaju super brak

Mislim da je važno onda to ne podgrijavati i servirati za doručak u svakom riječkanju i sitnoj svađici ili koristiti se time da ti onaj drugi bude rob ili prvom prilikom vratiti istom mjerom. Treba stvarno prijeći preko toga i ostaviti u prošlosti kao nepotrebnu prtljagu koju nećeš vući za sobom

Ja osobno mislim da ne bi mogla prijeći preko toga i da bi na licu mjesta bio kraj, a ako bi ostali zajedno mislim da bi to često podgrijavala i servirala i ne znam da li bi mogla vratiti povjerenje kakvo sad imam- to sad mislim, ali nikad ne znaš dok ti se ne desi... 
Evo za ove frendove nikad ne bi rekla da će doći do toga, a ako i dođe da će to napraviti ona strana koja je sad prevarena. A vidiš baš je bilo obratno...

Ima puno faktora, kako je došlo do toga, zašto se to desilo, kako je funkcionirala veza/brak prije prevare, jel prevara duže trajala, s jednom osobom il s više osoba, jel išta značila onom koji je prevario ili je to bilo samo zadovoljavanje prirodnih nagona, jel se desilo u tvom krevetu... (Ne moraš odgovarati na ova pitanja, samo govorim što sve utječe na odluku)

 :Love:   Želim ti puno snage i hrabrosti da krenete dalje, nadam se zajedno jer je moguće (što vas ne ubije ojača) ili ako mislite da je bolje svatko svojim putem

----------


## mina

E da, i svakako bi vam preporučila da se obratite nekoj stručnoj osobi za pomoć, nekakvom bračnom savjetniku i sl koji će vas znati uputiti na pravo riješenje i koji će objektivno moći saslušati i sagledati obje strane. Znaš ono, svaka strana ima svoju verziju istine

I pazi kakvim prijateljima se povjeravaš

 :Love:

----------


## Stea

> Vjerujem da svatko zaslužuje još jednu šansu i rekla sam da ću mu je dati, ali kako da izbrišem slike koje mi se motaju po glavi?


Rekla bih da ne želiš razmišljati o alimentacijama i rastavama i sličnim stvarima. 

Ko što mina reče - nađite pomoć. Ali morate oboje biti čvrsti i sigurni u to da želite dalje nastaviti zajedno. 

Da, teško je vratiti povjerenje koje si imala u njega, ali nije nemoguće.

od mene   :Love:   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jazzarella

> Mislim da je važno onda to ne podgrijavati i servirati za doručak u svakom riječkanju i sitnoj svađici ili koristiti se time da ti onaj drugi bude rob ili prvom prilikom vratiti istom mjerom. Treba stvarno prijeći preko toga i ostaviti u prošlosti kao nepotrebnu prtljagu koju nećeš vući za sobom


Mina, toga se i bojim. Što ako oprostim i onda mu povremeno to stavim pod nos? Ne želim to niti sebi niti njemu. Ma znam da odgovor na sva pitanja leži isključivo u meni, ali do te razine još nisam došla.

----------


## laky

neće biti potrebno da mu to prigovoriš sasvim dovoljno će mu biti to što ćeš s vremena na vrijeme odlutati mislima a on neće znati o čmu razmišljaš .....moj savjet budi taktična i malo više " lukavo žensko"

----------


## mina

> Citat: 
> Mislim da je važno onda to ne podgrijavati i servirati za doručak u svakom riječkanju i sitnoj svađici ili koristiti se time da ti onaj drugi bude rob ili prvom prilikom vratiti istom mjerom. Treba stvarno prijeći preko toga i ostaviti u prošlosti kao nepotrebnu prtljagu koju nećeš vući za sobom 
> 
> 
> Mina, toga se i bojim. Što ako oprostim i onda mu povremeno to stavim pod nos? Ne želim to niti sebi niti njemu. *Ma znam da odgovor na sva pitanja leži isključivo u meni, ali do te razine još nisam došla.*


Daj si vremena (koliko god ti treba, mjesec-dva-tri), odluka nije nimalo laka i ne treba ju donositi na brzinu. 
A i u odnosu na ostatak života što znači par tjedana ili mjeseci.

Po mome prvo treba ohladiti glavu, 
potražiti stručnu pomoć- nekog nepristranog i objektivnog jer naravno da tvoja obitelj i prijatelji staju na tvoju stranu, a njegovi na njegovu, 
vidjeti da li su obje strane jednako zainteresirane za zajedničku budućnost i ima li dovoljno stvari koje vas vežu... 
da li još ima dovoljno žara u pepelu ljubavi od kojega se može ponovno rasplamsati vatru... 
poraditi na pokajanju i oprostu... 
vraćanju povjerenja... 
graditi vezu ispočetka od temelja jer stari temelji više ne drže 
treba puno, puno razgovora...
Mislim da ne možeš to odlučiti ni danas, ni sutra, a vjerojatno ni do Nove Godine
Možda bi sad trebalo malo odmora i mira, jednom i drugom, da zavirite duboko u sebe i odlučite što želite u budućnosti i kakvu zamišljate zajedničku budućnost, a kakvu ako dođe do razlaza

Samo polako, dotad   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~ da donesete ispravnu odluku

----------


## laky

http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/3stvari.html

nije utjeha ali stvarnost naša svagašnja   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

postotci su mrak   :Grin:

----------


## laky

Neznam koliko su točni ali obzirom da radim među 120 muškaraca u smjenama imala bih štošta napisati o muškoj nevjeri i postotcima(bar u noćnim smjenama),iznenadnim razboljevanjima(tipa boli ga zub ide do amblanta sat dva i sl.) i ostalo a odu malo u "štetu"....ali velika većina ima doma obitelj i relativno dobar obiteljski život  i ti izleti su u noćnim smjenama (svaka 4 noć)....normalno svi oni su u vezama s ženskim osobama ali neznam koliko je njih u braku ili vezi tj.koliko njih vara...

da nebih ispala "pametnjakuša" reći ću i MM radi isti posao kao i ja i oćne smjene i nikad se nesmijem zakleti da nešvrlja :/  a i ako saznam neznam šta bih uradila i na koji način
*P.S.* skužila sm da svaki od njih prije odlaska na te izlete par puta tel.zovne ženu doma,pita kako su djeca ,jesu li zaspala i sl.
A kad razgovaramo o tome kažu da nijedan od njih nebi ostavio obitelj zbog te tamo...pa ajde ti sad skuži njihov mozak(osim da su egoisti u tom slučaju)

----------


## maria71

ah, čuj živu čovjeku se svašta desi....

a i u  pećinama je bio mrkli mrak......  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

Ne znam koliko ću ti biti od pomoći ali reći ću ti moje iskustvo. MM je imao sms avanturu. On nije od onih što izbivaju od kuće a i posao mu je nedaleko od našeg stana i stvarno nije imao prostora za odsustvovanje. Ja sam sasvim slučajno to videla, tražila sam sms sa brojem telefona poslovnog partnera i naletela na prepisku. Videlo se da nije prvi razgovor. Možda će neko misliti da je frka bez veze, samo zbog sms-a, ali meni je to podjednako kao i da je bio sa drugom.
Odmah sam mu sve rekla, odmah smo seli da razgovaramo i taj naš razgovor je sa pauzama za jelo i malo sna trajao 48h. Mi isto nismo venčani a jako smo vezani i nikad nije nedostajalo strasti, ljubavi ili poštovanja. On je rekao šta je rekao a ja sam odlučila da mu verujem. Nisam proveravala njegovu priču mada sam došla u iskušenje. Jako mi je bilo teško i prvih mesec dana sam imala potrebu da pričam o tome, vraćao mi se taj naš razgovor, suze, šok. Onda je počelo sve u glavi da mi seda nekako. Pomirila sam se sa tim što je bilo, odlučila da mogu živeti sa tim. Nemamo savršenu vezu ali se volimo i dalje i htela sam da spasim naših 8 godina ljubavi. Srećom i on je hteo.
Jedno vreme mi je bilo teško da ne potežem to svaki put kad se zakačimo oko sitnica, ali ponovila sam sebi valjda milion puta: rešila sam, verujem mu. I njemu je sve to teško palo, ali nastavili smo da ulažemo u nas i izvukli se. Sad više skoro i ne mislim o tome, tek kad čujem neku sličnu priču setim se. 
Ako oboje to želite mislim da možete da prevaziđete. Najteže je ne vraćati se na to, iako ćeš u glavi verovatno 1000 puta proći sve. I sad ti se verovatno samo to non stop vrti u glavi i opsedaju te pitanja zašto? kako? što nama? 
Ja nisam ni sa kim mogla da pričam o tome osim sa njim. Najboljoj frendici sam tek nedavno ispričala. Ali se nisam ustezala da pričam kad god mi je bilo teško, objašnjavala sam mu kako se osećam i zbog čega (nisam se svađala, jednostavno kao što bih pričala sa prijateljicom). I svakim razgovorom je bivalo lakše.
 :Love:   drži se

----------


## NATTIE2

Ja sam jako nepovjerljiva kad je u pitanju ulovljena laž. 
Ovo je samo moje mišljenje:
Kao prvo van više ne bi trebao htjeti ići, a ne te dovoditi da ti to tražiš od njega...ako nije spreman prestati izlaziti bez tebe...to ti je prvi alarm da će te opet prevariti samo ovaj put nećeš tako lako saznati. Ako želi i dalje bez tebe i djece lunjati, nije se iskreno pokajao!!!
Broj dva...imaš svako pravo spominjati mu i predbacivati ako želiš i doživotno jer je on krivac koji je zgriješio a ti žrtva koja je pretrpjela bol.
Mi smo žene jaka bića, jača nego što oni ikada mogu biti. Vjeruj u sebe i svoju snagu i vidjet ćeš da možeš sve sama i da je tvoja ljubav i dobrota jedino što mu može pomoći da ostane uz vas i ne treba on vama nego vi njemu. Zauvijek si obogaćena bezuvjetnom ljubavi koju mogu pružiti djeca i tvoje je srce puno. Ako trebaš izgubiti ljubav ovog muškarca, ne boj se, jer ljubav drugoga još boljega možeš opet naći....ali svoju djecu ništa ti ne može zamijeniti.
Odigraj ovo pametno, postavi se kao zakon vaše veze a ne kao jadnica koja je ovisna i izgubljena. On mora drhtati hoćeš li mu oprostiti jer on gubi sve ako nećeš....ti ako gubiš , gubiš samo njega koji je vrlo zamjenjiv tebi...a djeca? Oni će ga imati kroz susrete i druženja i još će imati sretnu majku koja neće misliti gdje je njen partner i ako bog da, još će imati i očuha koji će maziti i paziti njihovu majku kao što i zaslužuje!

Čuvaj se i trijezno sagledaj situaciju.

Pozz

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ako je TD seks jedino važno područje u kojemu nalazite ispunjenje, tada je on još nezrela osoba


Ne mogu se sa ovim složiti iako ponekad i sama znam tako nešto izjaviti i misliti.

Sex je iznimno, ali iznimno važna komponenta svakog partnerskog odnosa, ali i osobnog zdravstvenog stanja, pri tome govorim o stanju hormona. Kad hormoni polude, moraš biti stostruko racionalniji i stabilniji nego u normalnoj okolnosti. Tada sexualna potreba više nije potreba za stapanjem sa voljenom osobom, nego očajnička tjelesna potreba koju je ponekad teško kontrolirati. A može se pretvoriti u depresiju, agresivnost ili eto - pomućen um koji zaboravlja na moral.
Netko ima veće, netko manje potrebe i ovisno o tome se i može/ne može kontrolirati. I o drugim elementima ovisi..... ali da skratim priču.
Nikako ne opravdavam ničije prijevare i nikad nisam....samo želim reći da razumijem da se radi nedostatka sexa može dogoditi svašta.
_________________

A kad se stavim u kožu Jazzarele i mene srce boli odmah.... ali uvijek radije biram prijevaru radi sexa, nego odlazak jer se zaljubio. Ovo drugo je pravi kraj. Ja vidim kraj u nedostatku ljubavi.

________________

Poznajem nekoliko parova koji su oprostili prevaru. Bili su kod savjetnika koji im je puno pomogao i imaju kvalitetan odnos bez predbacivanja.

________________

Svašta sam nabacala, ali u svakom slučaju ti želim puno snage, mudrosti i hrabrosti da odlučiš i napraviš najbolje. Ne dopusti drugima da intenziviraju u tebi negativne emocije, to nije dobar put ka iscjeljenju srca, odnosa.... ničega.
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

jazzarella   :Love:  
pruži mu drugu sansu, a ako vidis da stvarno ne ide onda razmisli o rastanku!

----------


## akasha

> Ja sam jako nepovjerljiva kad je u pitanju ulovljena laž. 
> Ovo je samo moje mišljenje:
> Kao prvo van više ne bi trebao htjeti ići, a ne te dovoditi da ti to tražiš od njega...ako nije spreman prestati izlaziti bez tebe...to ti je prvi alarm da će te opet prevariti samo ovaj put nećeš tako lako saznati. Ako želi i dalje bez tebe i djece lunjati, nije se iskreno pokajao!!!
> Broj dva...imaš svako pravo spominjati mu i predbacivati ako želiš i doživotno jer je on krivac koji je zgriješio a ti žrtva koja je pretrpjela bol.
> Mi smo žene jaka bića, jača nego što oni ikada mogu biti. Vjeruj u sebe i svoju snagu i vidjet ćeš da možeš sve sama i da je tvoja ljubav i dobrota jedino što mu može pomoći da ostane uz vas i ne treba on vama nego vi njemu. Zauvijek si obogaćena bezuvjetnom ljubavi koju mogu pružiti djeca i tvoje je srce puno. Ako trebaš izgubiti ljubav ovog muškarca, ne boj se, jer ljubav drugoga još boljega možeš opet naći....ali svoju djecu ništa ti ne može zamijeniti.
> Odigraj ovo pametno, postavi se kao zakon vaše veze a ne kao jadnica koja je ovisna i izgubljena. On mora drhtati hoćeš li mu oprostiti jer on gubi sve ako nećeš....ti ako gubiš , gubiš samo njega koji je vrlo zamjenjiv tebi...a djeca? Oni će ga imati kroz susrete i druženja i još će imati sretnu majku koja neće misliti gdje je njen partner i ako bog da, još će imati i očuha koji će maziti i paziti njihovu majku kao što i zaslužuje!
> 
> Čuvaj se i trijezno sagledaj situaciju.
> 
> Pozz



bravo! potpisujem sto puta!

----------


## Trina

Ja potpisujem Anitu AZ.

Inače,znam dosta muškaraca koji varaju samo zato što su im žene izgubile želju za seksom.A od više njih sam čula da im je to najvažnije u braku,da kad sex funkcionira onda štima i sve ostalo.

----------


## mama courage

> Inače,znam dosta muškaraca koji varaju samo zato što su im žene izgubile želju za seksom.A od više njih sam čula da im je to najvažnije u braku,da kad sex funkcionira onda štima i sve ostalo.


meni je ovo koma. znam da itekako može biti istinito i da žuži jelinek   :Rolling Eyes:  u tom pogledu sigurno ima pravo   :Grin:  , al mi je koma taj način na koji (očigledno velika većina) muskaraca funkcionira  :/ 




> Broj dva...imaš svako pravo spominjati mu i predbacivati ako želiš i doživotno jer je on krivac koji je zgriješio a ti žrtva koja je pretrpjela bol.


ovo stoji, ti imaš pravo. al imati pravo i to činiti su dvije različite stvari. hoću reći da bi zbog sebe jednog dana trebala prevazići bol i pustiti ogorčenost i oprostiti. inače, ništa od takve veze...

----------


## laky

> Ja potpisujem Anitu AZ.
> 
> Inače,znam dosta muškaraca koji varaju samo zato što su im žene izgubile želju za seksom.A od više njih sam čula da im je to najvažnije u braku,da kad sex funkcionira onda štima i sve ostalo.


i ja potpisujem

----------


## Jazzarella

Hvala vam puno na savjetima i podršci! Situacija je trenutno takva da mene sve više pritišće tjeskoba i jako sam nesretna i ne vidim izlaz. Nisam sretna s njim, nisam sretna bez njega. On se trudi, pokušava održati neki privid normalnosti. Govori da želi da popravimo odnos i sredimo sve, ali njegov pogled i izraz lica mi često daju do znanja da on to nije u mogućnosti. Ne može se odreći svojih prijatelj(ic)a, izlazaka, želi provoditi vrijeme s drugim ljudima, upoznavati nove ljude, biti uvijek na raspolaganju za sve koji ga trebaju itd. I sa svim tim željama i potrebama sam se dosad nekako nosila i puštala ga koliko sam mogla, ali više ne mogu, ne kužim, ne želim i gotovo. Neke izjave i situacije koje su mi prije čak i bile normalne (komentiranje drugih žena, pričanje o tome što je radio vani s prijateljima ili prijateljicama, o čemu se pričalo i sl.) meni sad izaziva mučnine i ne mogu se vratiti tom načinu života. 

Ne želim donositi nagle odluke i poslije se gristi, ali u komi sam i pitam se da li sve ima smisla. Da li me uopće zaslužuje, kad će mu prvom prilikom netko drugi biti važniji od mene? Ne znam. Ostalo nam je još puno toga za razgovor (koji btw većinu vremena nije moguć jer ne možemo uhvatiti sekundu vremena na samo i zbog toga je sve još gore). 

Ovo nam je trebao biti najljepši Božić. Sve nam je krenulo na bolje, klinci, posao, kuća. A meni je samo da se zavučem u najcrnju rupu i ne izlazim van do proljeća.

----------


## mama courage

ne treba donositi nagle odluke... treba vremena da se dozivljeno "provari"... nemoj se siliti na odluku prije nego sto sve ne sjedne na svoje mjesto... već za nekoliko tjedana tvoja tjeskoba i bol će ti se možda činiti smješnim... stoga, polako, korak po korak.... vrijeme zna izliječiti ove rane...

nije ni cilj njemu oduzeti izlaske niti ga prikovati za kuću za cijeli ostatak zivota, al u ovoj situaciji u kojoj ste sada mislim da bi mu bilo bolje usredotočiti se na vas i vašu vezu, a ne na njegova zakinuta prava (koja si je u velikoj mjeri sam "zakinuo"). tako ja to dozivljavam i tako bih mu rekla. ovako se stiče utisak - kad već o tome razmislja - da mu je bitnije da zadrzi pravo landranja okolo, nego da zadrzi tebe pored sebe.

----------


## laky

glavu gore....što god odlučiš neka vidi što gubi ili koju si mu pružila čast što ostaješ s njim...ta tvoja reakcija je normalna sam kad se malo sleglo i počela si razmišljati trezvenije

nemoj zaboraviti ostavit ga možeš uvijek a ako to sad uradiš i shvatiš da si pogriješila pitanje je ima li povratka  :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Znam da možda nije pravo mjesto i da bi mo bilo bolje da se javim nekim savjetom, ali ne mogu ostati mirna na ove izjave o muškarcima i seksu.
Po meni, nije sposobnost govora ono što razlikuje čovjeka od životinje, jer i papige govore, a govore i dupini i kitovi a tko je nama kriv što ih ne razumijemo. Jedino ČOVJEK ima sposobnost obuzdavanja i kontroliranja svoje spolne želje, niti jedna životinja to ne može. I prema tome, onaj tko dopušta da mu 'ona stvar' kroji život nije ništa bolji od životinje.
Ja mogu imati razumijevanja za tinejdžere i adolescente, one koji svijet spolnosti tek otkrivaju i koje pucaju hormoni, ali za takozvane 'zrele' ljude nemam.
Emocije su nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Znam da možda nije pravo mjesto i da bi mo bilo bolje da se javim nekim savjetom, ali ne mogu ostati mirna na ove izjave o muškarcima i seksu.


Ako misliš na moju izjavu, ja nisam mislila samo na muškarce, nego općenito na nedostatak sexa. 

Načelno se slažem sa tobom _(i upravo zato sam vjerna i kad je MM dugo na putu),_ ali opet se tu vraćamo na ljude koji se lakše obuzdavaju i teže u odnosu na obujam svojih potreba, koje su pak, tko zna čime (između ostalih hormonima) uzrokovane.

Kao što rekoh, nikoga ne opravdavam, ali ja kod nedostatka sexa imam izbor hoću li past u depresiju, biti agresivna i čangrizava ili ću biti nevjerna. Pa, eto muškarci lakše izabiru treću opciju, a žene prvu i u tome je jedina razlika, ali ja mislim da to sve treba spriječiti.

Zato MM više ne ide na duge puteve i to može zvučati šaljivo, ali nije. Vrlo je ozbiljno. Sad, stvar je u tome da netko nije ni svjestan što mu se zbiva u organizmu i povodom čega... ali ja na vlastitom iskustvu mogu reći da je (pre)malo sexa u životu vrlo, vrlo opasna stvar, a još opasnije što ti se može postupno provući taj problem da ga ni ne skužiš jer više ni nemaš svjesnu želju i potrebu.

Ali odosmo mi polako u OFf topic....   :Grin:

----------


## toffifeee

Jazzarella, nemoj tako, kakva crna rupa i zavlačenje.??!!! Sama znaš da li ga voliš ili ne i tu ti leži odgovor. Mm me je u ljeto prevario sa kolegicom na poslu (tj. rade u istoj zgradi)u biti to je bila afera koja je trajala 2-3 mjeseca.Tada je htio rastavu i ostavio mene i dvoje male djece u podstanarskom stanu(još mi je pomogao preseliti stvari) jer su nas njegovi roditelji sterali iz njihove kuće van.Da ti sada ne nabrajam šta sam sve otkrila i šta mi je on sam priznao, ali vjeruj da je nekada bolje ne znati cijelu istinu i sve detalje! I dan danas kada prolazim kraj tog hotela sjetim se svega, i znam da bi mi bilo lakše da mi nije sve rekao.I ja danas čvrsto vjerujem da ako muškarac nema sve što treba dobiti od svoje žene (pažnju, razumijevanje, kompromis,sex, itd.) tražiti će to negdje drugdje.  Danas nakon 4 mjeseca je sve ok,on mi kaže i pokazuje svaki dan da nas voli i nadam se da će tako i ostati. Kune se da se takvo što nikada više neće dogoditi, ali kunuo se i prije toga pa ...Mogla sam i reći mu ne, ali time bih samo sebe strgala. I nitko ti ne može dati pravi savjet osim tebe, možemo samo podijeliti svatko svoje iskustvo.Ali gdje bi ja bila sa svojim zdravljem i životom i svojom djecom da stalno razmišljam o njemu i njegovim obećanjima. Biti će kako će biti a ja se mogu samo nadati sve boljem.Bitno je da se svi volimo!Možda ću i ja jedanput u životu napraviti neku grešku i tražiti još jednu šansu, a možda ne. A do tada živi punim plućima, uživajte jedni u drugima i sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!  :Heart:

----------


## Sun

> I ja danas čvrsto vjerujem da ako muškarac nema sve što treba dobiti od svoje žene (pažnju, razumijevanje, kompromis,sex, itd.) tražiti će to negdje drugdje


ajme ja se ježim na ovakve izjave (toffiffeee ništa osobno, svaka tebi čast   :Heart:  )
dobiva li žena sve što treba dobiti od tog istog muža ili je žena uvijek ta koja bi se trebala silno truditi nebi li njegovo visočanstvo ostalo fokusirano..?!
Ne znam, ne sviđa mi se niti usporedba sa životinjama (nemam o životinjama loše mišljenje valjda zato), a niti sa objašnjenjem da je na fizičkoj razini potreban seks (onda je masturbacija čisto zadovoljavajuća ako se radi samo o fizičkom)
Mislim da je u pitanju uvijek ili loš odnos između dva partnera ili je jedan jednostavno neodgovoran do daske i povodljiv (i tu ne nalazim opravdanje i nekako mislim da za takvog nema lijeka dok u prvom slučaju smatram da se na odnosu može poraditi i da se sve može nekako izgladiti.)

Jazzarella tebi želim puno puno sreće i da si daš vremena i mirno i polako odlučiš što je za sve vas najbolje   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

I ja se jezim na takve izjave. Ono, ako nemam sve sto trebam u doticnom ducanu, potrazit cu drugi...no big deal. :/

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

htjela bih samo potpisati sun

----------


## Nea

Debeli potpis ispod sun   :Smile:  

Od tih fora da je u biti zena krivac za raspad sistema jer toboze muza zaspostavlja i ne pruza mu sve sto mu treba   :Rolling Eyes:   mi se dize kosa na glavi i okrece zeludac istovremeno.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  

A primjetila sam da se u vecini slucajeva, ne mislim opcenito na ovaj forum, uvijek zena osjeca krivcem za muzevu preljubu.   :Mad:   Jer on je morao, ja mu nisam davala dovoljno, a daje li on njoj  :?   :Mad:

----------


## rinama

> Debeli potpis ispod sun   
> 
> Od tih fora da je u biti zena krivac za raspad sistema jer toboze muza zaspostavlja i ne pruza mu sve sto mu treba    mi se dize kosa na glavi i okrece zeludac istovremeno.    
> 
> A primjetila sam da se u vecini slucajeva, ne mislim opcenito na ovaj forum, uvijek zena osjeca krivcem za muzevu preljubu.    Jer on je morao, ja mu nisam davala dovoljno, a daje li on njoj  :?


A znaš kaj je još gore od ovog kaj si ti napisala? To što puno žena to prihvati pod normalno, čak  se i složi s time i "prizna" svoju krivicu za muževu nevjeru.
Za nevjeru u braku ne postoji opravdanje.

----------


## maria71

Svatko je kriv za svoju nevjeru, ako je počini..............

Nije mu / njoj  kriv netko drugi

----------


## stray_cat

> Svatko je kriv za svoju nevjeru, ako je počini..............


@toffifeee, pa nisam nekome robinjica pa da uz sve ostalo sto treba obavit po doma samo razmisljam kako udovoljiti gospodaru i njegovom _(edit)_ da se jadan ne bi morao prebaciti kod druge na tjesenje. ak smo ravnopravi oko malog i u obavljanju kucnih poslova imamo podjednako vremena i energije 

ak mi partner nije partner nego dodatno dijete logicno je da ce mi libido biti u banani a i partner kojem je stalo do mene i mojeg uzivanja u sexu (sto ce me dodatno odrzati zainteresiranom) je sam po sebi inspiracija

partner koj je los u sexu (a krivica naravno pada na frigidnu zapustenu zenu) nije nikakva inspiracija da hodate napaljene. ak vam partner pase, i vas ce libido biti itekako prisutan

Jazzarella, ovaj tvoj zivi vjecni maturalac, ko da imas dodatno dijete. ak je njemu stvarno stalo do tebe, trebali bi potraziti strucnu pomoc jer je on taj koj se jako mora promijeniti a nekako nemam osjecaj da to moze 

to kaj je on potrosio nekog ili je zamisljao drugu dok se sexao sa tobom je sasvim nebitan detalj, njegova prevara i citava ova kriza moze biti dno koje ste dodirnuli da bi se pomaknuli prema gore ali treba vam strucna pomoc

osobno ne vjerujem da ce on odrasti sam od sebe

moje iskustvo spada u teoriju da su muski koji su aktvini roditelji i koji su stvarno povezani sa djecom vjerni i ok partneri pa prema tome ako vam je partner stvarno angaziran oko djece i ako su mu djeca prioritet pred izlaskom sa skvadrom, vrlo je velika vjerovatnost da se nece trositi okolo 

a svi ti prevaranti su bili podjednako od druzenja sa brojnim frendicama i frendovima i prije nego sto su stigli klinci, jedina je razlika sto ste vi sad doma s djecom pa ne mozete sa njima a njima ne pada na pamet da se mijenjaju. znale ste to dobro ali ste se nadale da ce se on iz ne znam kojih razloga promijeniti

jedino kog mozete mijenjati ste vi same, takvi vam ljudi ne trebaju u zivotu

_(moderatorica editirala neprikladne rijeci)_

----------


## Nea

> Nea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Debeli potpis ispod sun   
> 
> Od tih fora da je u biti zena krivac za raspad sistema jer toboze muza zaspostavlja i ne pruza mu sve sto mu treba    mi se dize kosa na glavi i okrece zeludac istovremeno.    
> 
> A primjetila sam da se u vecini slucajeva, ne mislim opcenito na ovaj forum, uvijek zena osjeca krivcem za muzevu preljubu.    Jer on je morao, ja mu nisam davala dovoljno, a daje li on njoj  :?  
> 
> ...


Da, nazalost je to tako.  :/ 

Sta lezi pod veom takvog rezonovanja, fakat ne mogu dokuciti. :?  

Koje opravdanje, meni ga ne bi mogao dati, nogu bi dobio bez imalo dvojbe.   :Mad:

----------


## stray_cat

> Ovo nam je trebao biti najljepši Božić. Sve nam je krenulo na bolje, klinci, posao, kuća. A meni je samo da se zavučem u najcrnju rupu i ne izlazim van do proljeća.


za ovaj dio sam skuzila da je za te vjecne pubertetlije tipicno da kad im se status pomakne na gore (povezano za financije i polozaj u drustvu) obavezno slijedi dokazivanje kroz trosenje kao statusni simbol

posebno su munjene situacije ako je zena ta koja je vukla i svorila lovu i status pa kad pukne zbog njegovog _(edit)_ dokazivanja i kad gospon skuzi sto sve gubi pocinje se ponasat ko manijak, trazit nekakve nebulozne novce, koje ona njemu duguje, trazit predmete koje je ona pokupovala ukoliko ona ne proguta pricu da je on skuzio sto je napravio i odlucio postati dobar pa ona usprkos njegovim svecanim recenicama ostane kod ideje o prekidu

neki gosponi _(edit)_ tad cak pocnu i mlatiti premda prije toga nikad nisu mlatili svoje vrijedne i rentabilne partnerice

_(moderatorica editirala neprikladne rijeci)_

----------


## zizi

> moje iskustvo spada u teoriju da su muski koji su aktvini roditelji i koji su stvarno povezani sa djecom vjerni i ok partneri pa prema tome ako vam je partner stvarno angaziran oko djece i ako su mu djeca prioritet pred izlaskom sa skvadrom, vrlo je velika vjerovatnost da se nece trositi okolo


Moje (osobno) iskustvo je drugačije. M(b)m bio je (i još uvijek je) aktivan roditelj.
Jedina razlika je što nije šarao *okolo* (Jaka mi je to utjeha, možeš mislit  :Rolling Eyes:  ), već se zaljubio,  ... i zatražio rastavu.

----------


## toffifeee

Hmm, možda se nisam dobro izrazila, ali niti ja ne mislim da smo mi te koje moraju sve raditi i sve držati pod kontrolom i još se brinuti da li su nam dragi m opsluženi da ne bi slučajno otišli drugoj. Isto tako vjerujem u moć razgovora, povjerenja i prijateljstva među partnerima, ali njima je i "to" jako, jako bitno..

----------


## Zorana

A nama ne?  :Smile:

----------


## toffifeee

Ne govorim o drugima, nego u mom slučaju je svakako mm bitnije nego meni. Meni prioritet imaju druge stvari.

----------


## Zorana

Nije stvar u prioritetu nego u ravnotezi.  :Razz:

----------


## toffifeee

Ok, onda meni su u prvotnoj "ravnoteži"  neke druge stvari.

----------


## Zorana

E, ne moze to tako.  :Grin:  Ili si u ravnotezi, ili nisi.

----------


## anima

Ja se nažalost moram složiti s Anitom jer sam uvjerena da je to tako.
Muškarcima možeš biti i ovakva i onakva, fučkaš kuću, urednost, ručak i ostalo, njima(večini) je najbitniji SEX i ako to ne funkcionira sigurno će se prije ili kasnije okrenuti drugoj. 

Meni je sex bitan ali nije da ne bih mogla bez njega neko vrijeme, dok mm...on bi mogao stalno, i kad je najumorniji. I sam mi je rekao "ja ne mogu toliko dugo bez sexa pa ti vidi" to je bilo pola u šali pola u zbilji. S te strane su mi muški katastrofa i to mi se gadi ali tako je. 

Ja i mm smo skupa 12 godina. Vjerujem da mi je do sad bio vjeran. Ali stvarno se ne želim zavaravati da će tako biti još 30-ak godina. Vjerujem da ćemo i ja i on doći u iskušenje jednom  u životu. Život je takav. Samo se nadam da ćemo onda to preživjeti...

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Moram samo razlučiti dvije stvari, da ne ispadne da tvrdim nešto što ne mislim!!!*

1) Sex je iznimno važan za *oba partnera* _(samo to muškarci znaju, a žene najčešće moraju malo poraditi na otkrivanju i otvaranju ka sexualnosti... naravno ponekad partner tome doprinese, ponekad baš zatvori.. ali to je druga stvar)...._

2) Nisam rekla da muškarci radi nedostatka sexa odlaze ili imaju i 0,0001% prava otići k drugoj i da je žena radi nedostatka sexa odgovorna za to. Nikako! Svatko je odgovoran za sebe, kako kaže maria. 
A kako kaže stray_cat usklađenost i sudjelovanje u odnosu je prioritet!!! Postoje periodi koji nisu stvoreni za sex (nakon poroda, emotivne krize jednog partnera...) i ako su partneri "jedno" onda najčešće jedan nije životinjskog libida dok drugi pada u komu.... to je neusklađenost koju mogu zamisliti samo u braku koji nije ravnopravan i gdje partneri nisu dovoljno njegovali usklađenost i bliskost, možda su stranci iako se poznaju godinama (nije da nisam vidjela masu takvih primjera).

I ono najbitnije.

*Za nedostatak nečega (pa i sexa) potrebno je DVOJE!* Ako nije bilo sexa jer žena nije u raspoloženju, onda je ON TAJ koji treba otkriti što joj je potrebno_ (možda samo odmor i punjenje baterija, možda neki znakovi pažnje koji će probuditi uspavanu zaljubljenost, možda razgovor, možda dodir na ovaj ili onaj način, možda smijeh....... bilo što..),_ a ako je žena dovoljno mudra neće igrati igrice i čekati da on otkrije, već će mu posao olakšati tako da mu sama kaže što joj treba. A ako ne zna što joj treba, onda treba vjerovati u dvije stvari: 1) Znat ce sto joj treba kad će naučiti iskreno voljeti sebe i prestati izigravati žrtvu, 2) Znat će što joj treba kad one osnovne svakodnevne aktivnosti koje full troše energiju, rasporedi i podijeli tako da joj ipak nešto ostane za nju i njega. A i za sve to je opet potrebno dvoje.

*anima* - i ja sam jednom prilikom isto to rekla svom mužu kad je bio dugo na putu.  :Embarassed:  ... bilo mi je stvarno, stvarno teško bez te vrste stapanja s njim.

----------


## stray_cat

ja OT ali molim moderatoricu koja dobija plikove na moje spominjanje muskog spolnog organa da mi veli termin koj nije nepristojan da bi se opisao muski spolni organ jer u citavoj prici muski koji si dopustaju slobodu da varaju, napustaju i slicno uredno prioritet stavljaju upravo na svoj spolni organ i uzitak 

po toj logici i rijec sex treba moderirati ili kaj?

beskrajno sam radoznala ko me to moderirao

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:  
Trazi "terminologiju" koju koriste djeca pa nju ubaci.
Ako se ne varam, pindjur je zadnji forumski hit.

----------


## Nea

> Trazi "terminologiju" koju koriste djeca pa nju ubaci.
> Ako se ne varam, pindjur je zadnji forumski hit.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

pa kak pimpek moze biti gruba rijec? 

ispada ko da se ne smije dirnuti u njegovo velicanstvo muskarca i njegove svete potrebe da slijedi svojeg pajdasa i njegove potrebice ali to je iz nekog razloga neumjesno za reci (ne kuzim opce kaj znaci to grubo, koliko se ja sjecam grubost nije isto sto i prostacenje ali valjda je moj rvacki s vremenom zahrdjao)

----------


## Zorana

Iskreno receno, ni ja tu ne vidim nista prosto ili uvredljivo.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

nakon one rasprave koji je naziv prihvatljiviji od kojega ,ni ja nekuzim zbog cega se s_c editirala ako je tako napisala   :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ha, ha, *stray cat* , "grubo" ti u dijalektu (primorskom, dalmatinskom) znaci - ruzno. znaci, gruba ric = ruzna rijec. ne znam tko je tu terminologiju uveo na forumu, ocito je program za filtriranje vulgarnih izraza postavljao netko "odozdo".   :Grin:  meni je svaki put smijesno kad vidim _(gruba rijec)_.   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Muškarcima možeš biti i ovakva i onakva, fučkaš kuću, urednost, ručak i ostalo, njima(večini) je najbitniji SEX i ako to ne funkcionira sigurno će se prije ili kasnije okrenuti drugoj.


kad bi mu se malo više fućkalo za kuću, urednost, ručak i ostalo, onda bi ujedno i oni bili malo umorniji, a žene malo odmornije, pa bi se jako brzo "uskladili"... al avaj....

inače ima onaj vic kad muskarac izbaci zenu kroz prozor to stoji u _crnoj kronici_, kad žena izbaci muskarca kroz prozor, to objavi portal za kulturu prostora "uredi dom"   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> inače ima onaj vic kad muskarac izbaci zenu kroz prozor to stoji u _crnoj kronici_, kad žena izbaci muskarca kroz prozor, to objavi portal za kulturu prostora "uredi dom"


  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Stray, nije problem u toj rijeci, nego tvojoj generalizaciji muskaraca. 

I nisam ja editirala tvoje postove.  Samo objasnjavam sto je vjerojatno bio motiv.

----------


## egemama

> ja OT ali molim moderatoricu koja dobija plikove na moje spominjanje muskog spolnog organa da mi veli termin koj nije nepristojan da bi se opisao muski spolni organ jer u citavoj prici muski koji si dopustaju slobodu da varaju, napustaju i slicno uredno prioritet stavljaju upravo na svoj spolni organ i uzitak 
> 
> po toj logici i rijec sex treba moderirati ili kaj?
> 
> beskrajno sam radoznala ko me to moderirao


ja   :Smile:  i nije da dobijem plikove, ali zbog odrzavanja konverzacije na pristojnom nivou sam (i ubuduce cu, kao i ostali moderatori) editirati sve pogrdne nazive koji generalizira muski ili zenski rod.

----------


## sorciere

> Stray, nije problem u toj rijeci, nego tvojoj generalizaciji muskaraca.


 :? 

kaj to znači da smo svi savršeni, i da nitko ne "generalizira"?

egica, primila si se sizifovog posla, jer:

_Svaki čovjek kod stvaranja svog modela svijeta upotrebljava 3 općenita procesa:

1.	iskrivljavanje – omogućuje nam da napravimo promjenu u doživljavanju naših osjetilnih percepcija. 

2.	poopćavanje – dijelovi čovjekovog modela postaju predstavnici cjelokupne skupine iskustava, od kojih je prvobitno iskustvo samo jedan odvojen primjer

3.	brisanje – proces posvećivanja pozornosti pojedinim dijelovima nekog našeg iskustva uz istovremeno zanemarivanje drugih dimenzija. Smanjuje naš svijet na dimenzije za koje smatramo da smo sposobni kontrolirati._ 

*pa stray nije pisala mišljenje moderatora, nego SVOJE mišljenje...*

ako to ideš moderirati, znači da si si u zadatak uzela promjenu modela svijeta svakog pojedinca na forumu.  helou????  :/  

ja se ne volim izjašnjavat na ovakvim temama, jer mi je razvlačenje raznoraznih prijevara (na podforumu na koji to ne spada) prilično odbojno.

ak me neko u životu varao - prihvatila sam i ostala - ili nisam prihvatila i nogirala sam ga. nema velike filozofije.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Slazem se sa sorciere, ali opet moram priznati da je u onom kontekstu riječ pimpek   :Grin:   zaista zvučala podrugljivo i prosto. Što je da je... Evo, u mojoj rečenici riječi pimpek (eto ga opet)   :Grin:  nitko neće moderirati (nadam se  :Razz:  ), zato što u ovom kontekstu riječ pimpek   :Grin:  nije podrugljiva, ponižavajuća niti prosta.

U onom bi mogla biti.

----------


## mama courage

Davorin Popović Pimpek   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

Stray ima žešću retoriku.

Ne opravdavam je, samo konstatiram.

  A prevara, najbolje je poentirala sorcie,ili oprostiš ili odeš....

----------


## bucka

> nije ni cilj njemu oduzeti izlaske niti ga prikovati za kuću za cijeli ostatak zivota, al u ovoj situaciji u kojoj ste sada mislim da bi mu bilo bolje usredotočiti se na vas i vašu vezu, a ne na njegova zakinuta prava (koja si je u velikoj mjeri sam "zakinuo"). tako ja to dozivljavam i tako bih mu rekla. ovako se stiče utisak - kad već o tome razmislja - da mu je bitnije da zadrzi pravo landranja okolo, nego da zadrzi tebe pored sebe.


potpisujem mc

----------


## Maari

imam osjećaj da sam zapela u noćnoj mori.

prije nekoliko dana sam doznala da mi je suprug s bivšom kolegicom s posla dogovarao sex, da se palio na nju, ona na njega (i ona ima dijete i muža). to je bilo prošle godine negdje u ovo vrijeme, dakle u vrijeme dok sam ja bila trudna. tada je on bio u jednom gradu (zbog posla), a ja u drugom (tamo di mi je obitelj).

ako sam u išta (do sada) bila uvjerena to je bilo to da me on NIKAD ne bi prevario. bila bih dala ruku u vatru za tu tvrdnju. a sada...sada se višegodišnje povjerenje samo pretvorilo u prah.

zapravo, vjerujem mu kad kaže da ništa nisu imali zajedno (navodno, oboje su došli do toga da bi to bilo glupo, uostalom, kako mi on - on u kojeg više nemam povjerenja - kaže, njemu je stalo samo do sina i mene)

ne želi više pričati o tome, jer kaže da nema o čemu, da mi je sve rekao...a meni samo naviru pitanja i pitanja...

istina, mi već dugo imamo problema (komunikacijskih) i ja sam ga do sada ostavljala već tisuću puta. pogotovo tijekom trudnoće dok su me hormoni držali - tada sam mu govorila kako ni ne volim, kako ne želim živjeti s njim, kako sam tu samo zbog sina....ukratko, bila sam nesnosna trudnica i to priznajem. ali NIŠTA nije opravdanje da on u drugoj traži ono što nije imao doma (nije bilo ni sexa jer sam bila na mirovanju)

on mi kaže kako nije bitna ona (ta kolegica s posla) da je tog trena mogla biti bilo koja druga koja je pokazala toplinu prema njemu, onu toplinu koju treba a koju od mene nije dobivao.

realno, to stoji.
ali ne opravdava, niti mi pomaže da krenem dalje.

ono što u meni tinja sada je: da li ću mu ikad više moći vjerovati i osveta - želim njenom mužu reći istinu o njih dvoje i neka oni i njihovo dijete pate kao što je patilo moje dijete koje svoj prvi doček Nove u životu nije provelo normalno već u svađi roditelja.
znam koliko ovo loše zvuči, ali ne mogu pobjeći od ovih osjećaja. 

za njega znam što otprilike ide - neću tako lako preći preko svega i iako je 2 dana mir u kući i iako on niti ne sluti ništa, što se mene tiče - tek počinje. i to ne zbog "prevare" već zbog svega ostalog što već dugo ne štima kod nas.

no, želim da i ta ženska pati i želim joj mužu reći. želim im pakao kao što je i u meni ovih dana. pakao koji me trvi u duši, pakao koji mi je donio kratak ubrzan dah, napade panike, bijesa, očaja i tuge.

vjerujem da ovdje ima mudrih, iskusnih ljudi, zato i pišem sve ovo na ovim stranicama....što bi učinili na mom mjestu, da li bi se osvetili....

----------


## Maari

i isprika na predugačkom postu...

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja bih svoje probleme rješavala sama sa sobom i sa svojim mužem, a drugu obitelj bih ostavila na miru. I postavila bih si pitanje: ako imam opravdanja za sebe, zašto ga ne bih našla i za njega?

----------


## maria71

osveta je za luzere

i loše holivudske filmove.....

vrijeme liječi sve rane .......

kao što je sorcie napisala ili ga otkantaj ili oprosti 

sretno

----------


## toffifeee

Slažem se i ja, ako ga voliš oprosti mu, a ako ne walk away..

----------


## mirjana

> istina, mi već dugo imamo problema (komunikacijskih) i ja sam ga do sada ostavljala već tisuću puta. pogotovo tijekom trudnoće dok su me hormoni držali - *tada sam mu govorila kako ni ne volim, kako ne želim živjeti s njim, kako sam tu samo zbog sina....ukratko, bila sam nesnosna trudnica i to priznajem*. ali NIŠTA nije opravdanje da on u drugoj traži ono što nije imao doma (nije bilo ni sexa jer sam bila na mirovanju)
> 
> on mi kaže kako nije bitna ona (ta kolegica s posla) da je tog trena mogla biti bilo koja druga koja je pokazala toplinu prema njemu, onu toplinu koju treba a koju od mene nije dobivao.
> 
> realno, to stoji.
> ali ne opravdava, niti mi pomaže da krenem dalje.


čekaj da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila :shock: 
TI njemu kažeš da ga ne voliš i ne želiš živjeti s njim osim zbog bebe
ON zbog toga RAZMIŠLJA o prevari, traži utjehu u drugoj, ali ipak ništa NE PODUZIMA i još ti na kraju sve to PRIZNA
i sad je on grozni negativac u cijeloj priči? i želiš uništiti brak ženi koja isto tako na kraju nije ništa napravila, osim maštala pa se predomislila?

ok i meni je teško i pri samoj pomisli na emocionalnu prevaru, ali zar se tu nije dogodilo upravo ono o čemu često pišemo kad pročitamo o nekoj prevari : "trebao je prije razmisliti što bi time izgubio a ne razmišljati samo _onom stvari_  (ovo ja zbog cenzure  :Wink:  )...."

time što ti je priznao, ti je zapravo priznao kako se osjećao i što nije napravio i čini mi se da želi popraviti vaš odnos - mislim da bi bračni savjetnik bio dobar prvi korak

a osveta toj drugoj ženi i želja za razaranjem braka i oduzimanjem bezbrižnog djetinjstva jednom malom nevinom stvorenju :shock: 
ne želim uopće komentirati jer ovo ne mogu komentirati pristojno :/

----------


## maria71

mrijana, žena je povrijeđena i piše ovdje sve što joj padne na pamet...mi joj dođemo kao kolektivni barmen  :Grin:  

prevare su gadna stvar, ja je razumijem prošla sam kroz to -davno prije 10 godina , ali nisam zaboravila....vrtlog odvratnih osjećaja  

a ti ?

jer netko tko nikad nije bio prevaren ,iskreno rečeno ,ne može shvatiti kako se osjeća prevarena strana.

i što sve prevarenoj osobi prolazi kroz glavu.

Da je misli zvati i raditi joj sranja,  ne bi ni pisala po forumu.

----------


## Mukica

Maari

kome bi se ti osvecivala????
po onome sto si napisala - ja jedino mogu zakljuciti da si sama skuhala i zacinila rucak koji ti sad nije bas ukusan

imam dojam da uzivas ljude ciniti jadnima tj.  psihicki ih i emocionalno zlostavljati
prvo si muza natjerala da se osjeca jadno
a sad ti to nije dosta pa bi jos i muza od one zene

daj se malo skuliraj
obuci lagane cipelice, neke koje te ne zuljaju
pa djete u narucje i u stenjicu na friski zrak
da ti se malo razbistri

ti bi okolo sijala patnju i prosipala otrove
aj probaj sijat ljubav 
mozda ce bit vise koristi i vise sretnijih ljudi oko tebe, a i tebi ce biti bolje


znam da ces napravit ono sto si naumila, ali savjetujem ti da jos dva puta razmislis i budes pripravna zivjeti s posljedicama

----------


## mirjana

pa ja se i ponašam kao barmen   :Saint:   koji totalno bezosjećajno problem gleda sa sasvim 10-te strane

sorry Maari   :Love:  ako je zvučalo grubo (sad kad čitam vidim da baš nisam bila taktična), samo sam htjela reći da se stalno povlači ta rečenica "da je razmislio..." - a NJM jeste razmislio - i ona sama kaže da mu vjeruje da nije "realizirao" svoja maštanja, pa čak ni u situaciji u kojoj mu ona kaže da ga ne želi i ne voli i sl. jer ipak voli Maari i dijete koje čeka (znači nije se čak ni zaljubio u tu drugu) 

i doista mislim da treba poraditi na komunikaciji kod nekog savjetnika i da se to povjerenje može vratiti, ali ne bez iskrenog razgovora (s obje strane)

nadam se da ne misli doista zvati tu ženu (ne vidim što misli, vidim samo što piše) i da joj je ovo bilo dovoljno ispucavanje prema njoj

Maari   :Love:  probaj izbaciti tu gorčinu iz sebe i ne mučiti se pitanjima, bolje je iskreno porazgovarati, ali bez optuživanja "ti si.." nego objašnjenjima svojih osjećaja "ja se osjećam..."

----------


## Sun

ali marija koliko ja kužim iz posta ona uopće nije prevarena - on je imao priliku koju nije sproveo u djelo, samo je priznao da ju je skoro prevario. A fakat, da meni moj dragi kaže da me ne voli i da ne želi živit samnom brzo bih dala petama vjetra :/ 
Mukica mudro zbori

----------


## Maari

> ti bi okolo sijala patnju i prosipala otrove
> aj probaj sijat ljubav 
> mozda ce bit vise koristi i vise sretnijih ljudi oko tebe, a i tebi ce biti bolje


ne bih sijala patnju. 
omča koja je stegla vrat posljednjih dana dovela me do neprepoznatljivih misli kojima se odupirem.

just for the record, nije on priznao već  sam doznala jer nije počistio sve dokaze za sobom.
također, priznala sam već svoju neurotičnost iz doba trudnoće. trudnoće koju sam provela sama, sama sam opremala za dijete i mislila o svemu. on je mislio da je dovoljno poslati novac. e pa nije bilo. no tu smo temu već sažvakali (mislim na nas dvoje)

ispričavam se što sam iskreno podijelila s vama svoje demone i zle misli. bila je to greška.

----------


## laky

nakon sto sam saznala da me  bivši muž vara s jednom curom sto radi u kafiću,lijepo sam otišla tamo ,popila piće ostavila joj bakšiš i rekal neka ga potroši s mojim mužem.
i dobacila sakrastično .....usrećila se se ....s njoj je poslije toga dobio djete ,ostavio ih obje.....i otišao dalje....sad i neznam u kojem je braku i vezi


ja bih toj ženi dala do znanja da znam i rekla da razmišljam hoću li joj mužu reći

alooo pa i ona je znala da je on u braku znači nije ni ona nedužna


ovo je samo moj stav ispravan ili ne....ali pekla bi se i ona malo na vatri a iskreno obitelji joj nikad nebih rekla

----------


## sorciere

> istina, mi već dugo imamo problema (komunikacijskih) i ja sam ga do sada ostavljala već tisuću puta. pogotovo tijekom trudnoće dok su me hormoni držali - tada sam mu govorila kako ni ne volim, kako ne želim živjeti s njim, kako sam tu samo zbog sina....ukratko, bila sam nesnosna trudnica i to priznajem. ali NIŠTA nije opravdanje da on u drugoj traži ono što nije imao doma (nije bilo ni sexa jer sam bila na mirovanju)
> 
> .....
> no, želim da i ta ženska pati i želim joj mužu reći. želim im pakao kao što je i u meni ovih dana. pakao koji me trvi u duši, pakao koji mi je donio kratak ubrzan dah, napade panike, bijesa, očaja i tuge.


mukica ti je sve rekla. ja ću samo još malo dodati:

mislim da imaš divnog muža, i pitam se čak - da li ga zaslužuješ  :/ ... 
da te htio ostaviti, mogao je to bezbroj puta. 

nije on napravio pakao u tvojoj obitelji. sama si ga napravila, i uredno podgrijavaš vatru - kako bi pakao i opstao.   :Rolling Eyes:  

ovo što želiš napraviti - jednako je nezrelo kao i tvoje ponašanje prema mužu. odrasti.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dajte žene, malo stanite na loptu
žena je pogriješila i to priznala
treba uzeti u obzir da su je pucali hormoni
i on je pogriješio, budimo realni, čisto sumnjam da je on bio taj zbog kog nije došlo do realizacije plana o vanbračnom sexu
i sad to treba zakopati
i umjesto da je tu napadamo trebali bi joj pomoći da se smiri
jedino se apsolutno i bezrezervno slažem da bi bila strašna greška i jako ružan potez da Maari ide suprugu druge žene
neka se okrene sebi i svojoj obitelji, neka potraži pomoć psihologa, psihijatra, a drugu obitelj neka ostavi na miru, nema sreće od nanošenja boli drugima

----------


## Shiny

> mislim da imaš divnog muža, i pitam se čak - da li ga zaslužuješ  :/ ... 
> da te htio ostaviti, mogao je to bezbroj puta.


ajoj, joj, ccc...nemoj tako sorci....da je bio baš tako divan ne bi došlo do ovakve situacije...da su oboje bili divni...
sigurno Maari ima razloge zašto mu je govorila to što mu je govorila a i sama je rekla da su imali komunikacijskih problema,e to je tek problem...
A ljudi si u bijesu i nezadovoljstvu svašta izgovore..aha...

----------


## laky

> dajte žene, malo stanite na loptu
> žena je pogriješila i to priznala
> treba uzeti u obzir da su je pucali hormoni
> i on je pogriješio, budimo realni, čisto sumnjam da je on bio taj zbog kog nije došlo do realizacije plana o vanbračnom sexu
> i sad to treba zakopati
> i umjesto da je tu napadamo trebali bi joj pomoći da se smiri
> jedino se apsolutno i bezrezervno slažem da bi bila strašna greška i jako ružan potez da Maari ide suprugu druge žene
> neka se okrene sebi i svojoj obitelji, neka potraži pomoć psihologa, psihijatra, a drugu obitelj neka ostavi na miru, nema sreće od nanošenja boli drugima


i ja mislim ali bi nju malo cimnula jer je svjesno imala namjeru biti s njenim mužem.....tek da jednu noć neprespava mirno toliko e zaslužila

----------


## laky

> dajte žene, malo stanite na loptu
> žena je pogriješila i to priznala
> treba uzeti u obzir da su je pucali hormoni
> i on je pogriješio, budimo realni, čisto sumnjam da je on bio taj zbog kog nije došlo do realizacije plana o vanbračnom sexu
> i sad to treba zakopati
> i umjesto da je tu napadamo trebali bi joj pomoći da se smiri
> jedino se apsolutno i bezrezervno slažem da bi bila strašna greška i jako ružan potez da Maari ide suprugu druge žene
> neka se okrene sebi i svojoj obitelji, neka potraži pomoć psihologa, psihijatra, a drugu obitelj neka ostavi na miru, nema sreće od nanošenja boli drugima

----------


## sorciere

> sigurno Maari ima razloge zašto mu je govorila to što mu je govorila a i sama je rekla da su imali komunikacijskih problema,e to je tek problem...
> A ljudi si u bijesu i nezadovoljstvu svašta izgovore..aha...


aha! 

mo'š misliti da bi ostala s nekim ko bi mi bio u stanju to sve izgovoriti   :Rolling Eyes:  

a ljudi si u bijesu i nezadovoljstvu svašta DOZVOLE... 

razloga za takve grozne riječi nema - osim ukoliko je stvar došla do točke u kojoj tražiš bezuvjetni razvod.

----------


## sorciere

> i ja mislim ali bi nju malo cimnula jer je svjesno imala namjeru biti s njenim mužem.....tek da jednu noć neprespava mirno toliko e zaslužila


da sam ja u poziciji te žene (*pod pretpostavkom* da ništa nije bilo, kao što tvrdi muž) - mislim da bi ti to bilo zadnje "cimanje" koje bi ikad poželjela.   :Mad: 

aleksandra, ma baš mi se ne staje na loptu... 

žena je pogriješila, svoju grešku baš i ne smatra nekom greškom - i uredno PLANIRA druge greške... halo?  :?

----------


## mama courage

> tek da jednu noć neprespava mirno toliko e zaslužila


otkud ti ideja da nije bilo već tih prespavanih noći ? pa samim tim što su odlučili da neće ništa poduzeti, govori u prilog ovoj ženi (i tom mužu). u trenutku slabosti je samo poželjela drugog, al svoj naum nije ostvarila... što je ovo _1984_ pa ćemo kažnjavati i za prljave misli ? 

užasno mi je čitati tolike riječi ogorčenosti   :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ni jedno od njih nije cvijeće
tko zna kakva je njihova komunikacija inače, možda se oni tako izdjele i idu dalje, sama je rekla da imaju problema u komunikaciji
ne kažem da je to ok
ne kažem da itko ima pravo drugome svašta govoriti
ali kad osjetiš koju buru i promjene hormoni mogu u tebi izazvati imaš više razumjevanja za druge žene u takvoj situaciji
ja sam u trudnoći bila savršeno, po porodu sam otišla kvragu tako da znam kako je kad ne možeš kontrolirati sebe
ni on nije bubica
biti u braku, imati trudnu ženu i dogovarati seks s drugom halo, to je ok?
umjesto pokušati prevladati probleme
može se reći da su i njega pucali hormoni, od nehebice, ali postoje drugi načini, seks izvan braka nije riješenje

----------


## laky

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja mislim ali bi nju malo cimnula jer je svjesno imala namjeru biti s njenim mužem.....tek da jednu noć neprespava mirno toliko e zaslužila
> 
> 
> da sam ja u poziciji te žene (*pod pretpostavkom* da ništa nije bilo, kao što tvrdi muž) - mislim da bi ti to bilo zadnje "cimanje" koje bi ikad poželjela.  
> 
> aleksandra, ma baš mi se ne staje na loptu... 
> ...


DRAGA sorci ja sam to prošla i nije sam muž bio u tome bila je i *ta žena* ja bi joj piuštila to cimanje pa taman mi zadnje bilo....eto ona je svetica kad je šetala s tuđim mužem ili i pomislila na to......pored svoje obitelji....ma ja sam ili pokojnik ili pukovnik i to bi joj cimanje priuštila i to jako "lijepo i pristojno" u stilu *eto samo da znaš da ja znam i nisam sigurna tko će još saznati.....*

nebih nikad rekla njenom mužu jer neželim nikome loše posebno ne njenoj djeci jer ni ljubavnici mog prvom nikad nisam ništa loše napravila ali sam joj dala do znanja kako se ništa nije skrilo....
btw.puno je lošije prošla s njim nego ja ali to je druga epizoda

----------


## laky

> tek da jednu noć neprespava mirno toliko e zaslužila
> 			
> 		
> 
> otkud ti ideja da nije bilo već tih prespavanih noći ? pa samim tim što su odlučili da neće ništa poduzeti, govori u prilog ovoj ženi (i tom mužu). u trenutku slabosti je samo poželjela drugog, al svoj naum nije ostvarila... što je ovo _1984_ pa ćemo kažnjavati i za prljave misli ? 
> 
> užasno mi je čitati tolike riječi ogorčenosti


nisam ogorčena uopće a zar je opravdanje to što je u trenutku slabosti poželjeti tuđeg muža???pa di bi stigla da u svakom trenutku slabosti poželim nekog tuđeg muža a samnom ih radi 120...
neću više na ovu temu jer je nema smisla ,ja imam svoj stav o svemu a bila sam prevarena i rastala se zbog toga nakon 3 mjeseca braka ,tako da imam pored stava i osječaj kako to izgleda

----------


## sorciere

laky, očito to još nisi preboljela. ne mogu drukčije shvatiti tvoje postove.  :/ 

btw - fakat mi se ne čitaju ovakve teme na podforumu o *jednoroditeljima*... 

i ne, nemam razumijevanja za zlobu žene koja ima priliku sačuvati svoju obitelj, a ona želi razoriti (još) jednu drugu....

----------


## laky

nisam preboljela???pa ja sam 5 godina u drugom braku .....i to nakon 3 godine veze ....ali nema smisla da objašnjavam nemam ni razlog .....dosat cura s MPO podforuma zna mog sadašnjeg muža i mogu samo reći da mi je prvi napravio uslugu...ali tada to nije tako izgledalo....prije 10 godina

----------


## mama courage

laky, čuvaj si muza, pitaj boga koliko žena u ovom trenu i na ovoj planeti uzdiše za njim  :Razz:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> i ne, nemam razumijevanja za zlobu žene koja ima priliku sačuvati svoju obitelj, a ona želi razoriti (još) jednu drugu....


ovo potpisujem, uništavati drugu obitelj, radi nečega što se nije dogodilo je strašno i bespotrebno, pobotovo mi je grozno ono neka njeno dijete pati, užas jedan, i ja se nadam da je to prolazni bijes

ali razumijem *Maari*ne osjećaje povrijeđenosti

meni je velika razlika prevariti ili razmišljati o prevari, trudnu suprugu ili van trudnoće
trudnoća nije bolest, ali prevariti trudnu suprugu je po meni kao prevariti bolesnog patrnera
kukavički ,jer mislim da tu partneri nisu ravnopravni
ako je nesretan u braku, mislim da ima moralnu obvezu, ako ženu više ne voli, biti s njom za vrijeme trudnoće i prve godine djeteta, a onda se rastati i ići ugovarati sex s drugima

prevara u "normalnim" okolnostima mi ima drugi tretman

----------


## Sun

> ako je nesretan u braku, mislim da ima moralnu obvezu, ako ženu više ne voli, biti s njom za vrijeme trudnoće i prve godine djeteta, a onda se rastati i ići ugovarati sex s drugima


šta bi ti to dozvolila? Da živiš sa čovjekom koji te ne voli i nesretni ste oboje? Moralna obaveza ili ne meni je to brrrrrrrrrr.

i stvarno mi nije jasno to što ne radite razliku između stvarnosti i mašte.

I da, i ja razumijem njene osjećaje povrijeđenosti i mogu shvatiti ventiliranje i izbacivanje tih osjećaja, ali ovako crno na bijelo neke stvari ispadaju stvarno pretjerane.
i uostalom sama je tražila savjet


> vjerujem da ovdje ima mudrih, iskusnih ljudi, zato i pišem sve ovo na ovim stranicama....što bi učinili na mom mjestu, da li bi se osvetili....


 [/i]

----------


## stray_cat

ja se ne bih osvecivala i opterecivala sa jos vise negativnih emocija i postupaka. okrenula bih se sebi i eventualnom odlasku na terapiju di bi mi terapeut pomogao kako da se naucim komunicirati, pregovarati i suociti se sa vlastitom agrwesivnoscu. 

i to ne zbog partnera i spasavanja veze nego sebe radi. sad imas dijete, ako se nastavis tako divljacki ponasati napravit ces probleme i djetetu

tu masovno dolaze cure koje se zale kakve su im stvari partneri izgovorili, kako su se lose ponasali prema njima i one su se jednostavno ohladile od ideje da zive sa takvom osobom. niko nije duzan biti nekome vreca za istresanje i svako ima pravo biti povrijedjen negativnim ponasanjem partnera i za ocekivati je da se moze ohladiti i odmaknuti od nekog tko samo sipa otrov

a na temu sto je ko izgovarao u trudnoci i kako je partner odreagirao, pa ja sam se u trudnoci od hormona ponasala ko da se non stop tjeram, maltretirala sam matsa da radi kojekakve gluposti pa je najurednije to odgodio i nije me poslusao jer mu je bilo jasno da me prze hormoni

----------


## laky

> laky, čuvaj si muza, pitaj boga koliko žena u ovom trenu i na ovoj planeti uzdiše za njim


suvišan komentar

----------


## Ria

Mislim da nikad nije kriva samo jedna strana i da nisu uvijek muškarci ti koji varaju i koji zbog nedostatka bilo čega trče u krvet drugoj.

Ljudi smo, griješimo, red je i da praštamo ono što i koliko možemo, no ako ne možemo, skupimo dovoljno snage da zatvorimo iza sebe vrata kroz koja ne želimo više prolaziti.

Mislim da osvete i prigovori nisu rješenje, dapače, tek produbljivanje vlastite agonije.

----------


## MalenaMM

Vjerujem da u takvom trenutku, kad saznaš takvo nešto, razum napusti tijelo, emocije bujaju, na pamet padaju strašne slike; voliš, pa u isto vrijeme i mrziš; kaznio bi sve sudionike; isplakao se, vrištao.

No, treba se trgnuti i sagledati činjenice.
Nekome je dovoljno tako nešto da odluči ići dalje sam.
Netko će ostati i nakon dugogodišnje afere.
Ne osuđujem, ne krivim, niti sažalijevam.

Svatko od nas bi trebao biti svjestan svojih mogućnosti.

Maari, vjerujem da će trebati vremena da sažvačeš sve. Možda odlučiš ispljunuti, a možda progutati. Osjećaj povjerenja se ne može vratiti preko noći.

A ona...Ne vidim razloga zašto ju dirati. Ne živiš s njom, nemaš obitelj s njom. Možda je htjela, možda nije, možda joj je žao, možda nije. To je tako malo važno za odnos između TEBE i NJEGA.

----------


## mikka

ne bi napadala Maari zbog njenih osjecaja jer su sasvim normalni. 

ali ne bi isla nista govoriti drugoj zeni jer to nije moja stvar. osim toga, ona zna sta je ili nije napravila. isto kao i Maarin muz, pa nisu djeca. 

Maari, ti bi trebala razjasniti stvari prvo sa sobom, onda sa svojim muzem. pa vidjeti ide li dalje ili neide. nema smisla uvlaciti drugu zenu u to.

laky, to je bila cisto odgovornost tvog muza. ako ti zelis nekog frajera, i on zeli tebe, nisam bas sigurna da bi u danim trenucima mislila na njegovu zenu. to bi trebao biti njegov posao, ako sam ja to dobro shvatila.

----------


## laky

nikad neradim drugima ono što nebih voljela da meni netko napravi pa tako ni te stvari...

ali svatko ima svoj stav

nikad ne reci nikad ali sada je stanje takvo  :Smile:  [/b]

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ako je nesretan u braku, mislim da ima moralnu obvezu, ako ženu više ne voli, biti s njom za vrijeme trudnoće i prve godine djeteta, a onda se rastati i ići ugovarati sex s drugima
> 
> 
> šta bi ti to dozvolila? Da živiš sa čovjekom koji te ne voli i nesretni ste oboje? Moralna obaveza ili ne meni je to brrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> i stvarno mi nije jasno to što ne radite razliku između stvarnosti i mašte.


slušaj možda sam krenula u krivom smijeru
divim se curama na ovom forumu (i van njega), koje tako savršeno znaju formulirati svoje misli
ja se zapetljam kao pile u kučinu

ja sam više odreagirala na komentare da ima muža kojeg nije zaslužila i takve stvari......
samo sam htjela reći da je teško reći, što je prije kokoš ili jaje?
da li je on nju htio prevariti jer je ona bila gruba prema njemu?
ili je njegovo ponašanje izazvalo, uz hormone, njenu grubost?
i da muškarac koji dogovara sex sa drugom, dok doma ima trudnu ženu, i nije tako savršen
zato sam to napisala da, ako nije inače zadovoljan, razlika je između varanja za vrijeme trudnoće i ranog majčinstva i van toga
bar tako meni 
oboje su doprinjeli njihovom odnosu
i trebaju to riješavati
nanošenje boli drugim ljudima, *pogotovo dijeci*, koji za to nisu krivi, nije riješenje
jer, po meni, on je taj koji treba čuvati svoj i obraz svoje trudne žene, ova druga žena nema obaveze prema *Marri*, ona je obvezna svojoj obitelji

----------


## maria71

Prije 10 godina meni je prva misao bila da njemu onu stvar strpam u gnječilcu za češnjak, a da nju opalim vrućom peglom.....

Naravno da to nisam napravila, kad sam došla k sebi uz pomoć jednog dragog prijatelja koji je imao živaca slušati moje višesatne lamentacije i koji je micao oštre predmete   :Grin:  , shvatila sam prvo neke stvari o SEBI i svojoj samozaljubljenosti i sujeti...........


aaaaaa kako mi je to mogao napravit ?  to mi je bila glavna mantra


aaaaaa osramotio me je  itd ,itd , itd

oboje smo bili i krivi i nedužni, i očito loš izbor jedno za drugo....i bolje da smo se razišli

a iz te životne siruacije sam naučila puno

----------


## sorciere

> ja sam više odreagirala na komentare da ima muža kojeg nije zaslužila i takve stvari......


pa jel ti možeš ući u nečiju glavu, ili u nečiju situaciju?

ja odgovaram NA ONO ŠTO JE NAPISANO. a odgovorila sam tako kako jesam. jer je to moje mišljenje. o mužu zapravo nema niš loše - osim što je POMISLIO na prijevaru... a nije ju realizirao.   :? 

over and out...

----------


## Sun

kužim ja a70v kaj ti pričaš, ali eto ubolo me ono u oči. I da, ne slažem se s tim da je prevara za vrijeme trudnoće različita od one u bilo kojem drugom trenutku. Meni je prijevara uvijek katastrofa.
Samo izgleda da se ne slažemo niti oko definicije prevare. Meni ona razgovor i nekakv flert s nekim nije. Što uopće znači i_dogovarati sex s nekim_? Nemrem baš reći da mi je sasvim jasan taj koncept. Nekako mislim da je to sve nešto nategnuto u afektu

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam više odreagirala na komentare da ima muža kojeg nije zaslužila i takve stvari......
> 
> 
> pa jel ti možeš ući u nečiju glavu, ili u nečiju situaciju?
> 
> ja odgovaram NA ONO ŠTO JE NAPISANO. a odgovorila sam tako kako jesam. jer je to moje mišljenje. o mužu zapravo nema niš loše - osim što je POMISLIO na prijevaru... a nije ju realizirao.   :? 
> ...


a možeš ti?
uostalom mislim da ne treba napadati ženu kad je sama priznala da je pogriješila u odnosu prema mužu, znači da sama o tome razmišlja, i nadam se da će to nastojat ispraviti

svatko od nas drugačije gleda na neke stvari
ja sam konzerva, ali meni je i dogovaranje seksa s nekim prevara, nije ravna pravoj fizičkoj prevari, ali ne ja ne bi voljela saznati da je MM dogovarao seks s nekim (što ne znači da nije)

----------


## Jazzarella

No, evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. Iako nisam više željela razglabati na ovu temu, ne mogu si pomoći (sori Sorci   :Smile:  ). Moj "muž" i ja smo napokon nakon gotovo mjesec dana napravili mali pozitivni pomak u našoj vezi (hvala što ne pitate   :Razz:  ). Svaki dan sam se budila s novim planom i rješenjem, a navečer bi sve palo u vodu i to me dovodilo do ludila. Uglavnom, nisam imala strpljenja dozvoliti i jednom rješenju da se razradi i pokaže rezultate. 

Sada je situacija ovakva: ostajemo živjeti skupa (tjerala ga al' neda se van   :Grin:  )) i to najviše zbog djece, odlučila sam se više posvetiti djeci, sebi, domaćinstvu, a manje vremena provoditi čekajući: da se on vrati s posla, nogometa, izlaska s prijateljima, kava s prijateljicama, manje vremena razmišljati o njegovom mobitelu, o tome s kim je, zašto ne zove, da li laže kada kaže.... I osjećam se bolje. Volim ga (jako), ali sada sebe ipak volim malo više. 

No da rezimiram; kad te povrijedi osoba da koje ti je najviše stalo i kad ti se sruši cijeli svijet, UVIJEK postoji rješenje koje će ti pomoći da se osjećaš bolje i da sve preživiš. Samo moraš posegnuti duboko u sebe i izvući ga. A dok to ne postigneš, izjadaš se prijateljici, kad ti je baš koma izvrijeđaš ga k'o psa i kažeš mu sve što ti je na duši, onda ti bude bolje  pa ti ga je žao, pa mu se onda kao malo ispričavaš jer si bila gruba, onda on kaže da te razumije i da je zaslužio sve što ga ide i da mu je žao, a ti skužiš da te ipak još uvijek voli i da vrijeme koje ste proveli zajedno ipak ima neku težinu i vrijednost i da se isplati boriti da bi stvari opet bile kao i prije (ako ne i bolje). O drugoj ženi i ne razmišljaš više, jer je najvažnije da sebe i svoj život dovedeš u red. I ako ti je stalo do njega, i ako je on doista vrijedan daljnje tvoje ljubavi i pažnje, onda u sebi nađeš snage da i njega podigneš kad posrne.  

Maari, mislim da moraš preispitati svoje osjećaje prema svom mužu.

----------


## laky

Jazzarella   :Love:  
drago mi je iskreno

----------


## Jazzarella

He,he, čim sa vidjela da si i ti u ove sitne sate logirana, znala sam da ćeš se javiti. Hvala puno ( na svemu)   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

a nema na čemu drži se . a Mm na poslu pa ja šetam po netu

----------


## stray_cat

@Jazzarella, jel mozes nekako organizirati da on ponekad ostaje sa klincima a da ti krenes solo van

muski uglavnom kad izgube potpuni uvid nad partnericom pocnu brinuti momentalno

pogotovo ako zenski izlasci postanu kontinuirani

----------


## Jazzarella

Stray, baš to smo i napravili. Odredili smo dane za izlaske i kad je jedan vani, drugi čuva djecu. Meni je to sada dalo više slobodnog vremena, a on se mora više angažirati oko djece. Tako i ja mogu napuniti "baterije" i krenuti dalje u nove pobjede. Upisala sam se na ples, rekla prijateljicama da me imaju u vidu za kave, koncerte, "Jabuku"      :Embarassed:  , i mislim da će nam vrijeme koje posvećujemo sami sebi pomoći da budemo bolji kad smo zajedno.

----------


## Stea

Drago mi je zbog tebe da si zadovoljna sa ovakvim rješenjem. Ali, da li si svjesna di ovaj put vodi? Podijelili ste vrijeme za djecu - ili je on s njima ili ti, svatko svoje izlaske i svatko traži samostalno svoj put. Uskoro ćete se viđati jednom tjedno, kratko u kuhinji. 

Što imate zajedničko? Želite li imati nešto zajedničko? 

Kada se to meni počelo događati, pokušala sam se staviti u glavu djeteta - pa oni  neće naučiti što su normalni odnosi između roditelja, ne vide partnere koji surađuju, razgovaraju, komuniciraju nego svatko za sebe vodi svoj život.

----------


## jazz

Moj je dojam da će oboje biti zadovoljniji skupa ako svatko prvo bude zadovoljan sa sobom.
Posvetiti se malo sebi i svojim prioritetima (djeca su uvijek na prvom mjestu, ali ne treba zanemariti ni svoje osobne želje)
Mislim da neće uvijek i svaki dan izlaziti van-odvojeno, nego da će se prvo razvijati kao jedinka, a onda tako osnaženi biti bolji partneri jedno drugom  i svojoj djeci.

I ples je odlična ideja

Želim vam sreću  :Heart:

----------


## Jazzarella

Ma naravno da provodimo vrijeme i svi zajedno. Taj dio je bitan, koliko zbog djece, toliko i zbog nas. Samo što je sada tog vremena manje nego inače, ali  ga provodimo puno kvalitetnije. I sa njegove i sa moje strane postoji želja da se stvari dovedu u red i nadam se da ćemo iz ovoga oboje izaći puno jači i da će naša veza biti čvršća no ikada.

----------


## Stea

I pokušajte naći stručnu pomoć. Čini se da je odluka pala. Slijedi naporan put.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> Iako nisam više željela razglabati na ovu temu, ne mogu si pomoći (sori Sorci   ).


  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

> Drago mi je zbog tebe da si zadovoljna sa ovakvim rješenjem. Ali, da li si svjesna di ovaj put vodi? Podijelili ste vrijeme za djecu - ili je on s njima ili ti, svatko svoje izlaske i svatko traži samostalno svoj put. Uskoro ćete se viđati jednom tjedno, kratko u kuhinji. 
> 
> Što imate zajedničko? Želite li imati nešto zajedničko? 
> 
> Kada se to meni počelo događati, pokušala sam se staviti u glavu djeteta - pa oni  neće naučiti što su normalni odnosi između roditelja, ne vide partnere koji surađuju, razgovaraju, komuniciraju nego svatko za sebe vodi svoj život.


Draga *Jazarella*,
drago mi je da si shvatila da je bitno da se ti kao žena realiziraš, da zadovoljiš svoje potrebe, želje, htijenja (a da nije samo on taj koji ispunjava svoje), mislim da si na dobrom putu. Međutim, u potpunosti potpisujem Steu.

Ja sam u stabilnom i sretnom braku, pa znam da ne mogu suditi iz vlastite kože, ali ono u što sam sigurna je ako kuća nije sagrađena na dobrim (čitaj: jakim) temeljima, svaka takva kuća će se srušiti. To sam nebrojeno puta vidjela i doživjela na primjerima prijatelja, rodbine. 

Istinski ne bih te htjela obeshrabriti ali ja (to je samo moj stav i mišljenje) bih nastavila svoj životni put sa svojom djecom bez nezrelog i neodgovoronog supruga i tate (ukoliko se isti u međuvremenu ne bi opametio i odrekao svojih "momačkih" navika jer je sad ipak obiteljski čovjek).

Sretno i drži se, uživaj u druženjima s prijateljicama!

----------


## Lili75

ajme tek sad vidim da je prošlo nekih 10 mjeseci od zadnjih postova, 

Nadam se da se *Jazarelli* situacija promijenila nabolje!!!

----------


## tajchi73

> ajme tek sad vidim da je prošlo nekih 10 mjeseci od zadnjih postova



 :Laughing:   bar si meni ubila vrijeme na poslu ( ja pomislila kak je otvorena nova tema i sve vrijedno pročitala   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Jazzarella

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mrak! A ja baš u prije par dana i sudski riješila svoju situaciju. Ipak se potvrdilo da vuk dlaku mijenja, ali ćud nikada. Ostajte mi zdravo i sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## tajchi73

> Mrak! A ja baš u prije par dana i sudski riješila svoju situaciju. Ipak se potvrdilo da vuk dlaku mijenja, ali ćud nikada. Ostajte mi zdravo i sretno!



 :Sad:   baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo, ali drago mi je što si tome ipak stala na kraj   :Love:  .

----------


## Trina

> Mrak! A ja baš u prije par dana i sudski riješila svoju situaciju. Ipak se potvrdilo da vuk dlaku mijenja, ali ćud nikada. Ostajte mi zdravo i sretno!


Ajde ti draga uživaj u životu i okani se takvih vukova. Sretno!! Inače, potvrdila si mi ono u što sam oduvijek sigurna ali pokušavaju me uvjeriti u suprotno. ma moš misliti  :Razz:

----------


## Lili75

Draga Jazarella,

baš mi je drago da si razriješila svoju situaciju i da dalje nastavljaš srteno i smireno sa svojom djecom. Prema onome što si pisala mislim da si ispravno postupila. Takvi se ne mijenjaju?! Svaka čast na hrabrosti i potezu!!!

A vidiš kako sam te osjetila i podigla temu.

Želim ti svu sreću!  :Heart:

----------


## elin

Draga Jazarella

evo mene u potpuno istoj situaciji kao i ti. Sve kaj si napisala u svom prvom postu prije više od 1 godinu ti se sad odnosi na mene. Ako mi imaš kakav dobar savjet dati bila bih zahvalana.  Vezano za alimentaciju, viđanje djeteta itd. Mi smo se u principu sve dogovorili, ali imam puno savjeta sa strane da ne dopustim njegovu invaziju u moj život, on bi htio da budemo prijatelji i ja u principu nemam ništa protiv, razilazimo se na miran način, ali mi se trenutno postavlja ono pitanje AKO SMO FRENDOVI A ON NEMA LOVE ZA UZDRŽAVANJE DJETETA, MENE ĆE MOLITI DA PRIČEKAM. Zato mislim da je možda bolje službeno sa njim da se ne bi usudio mene takvo što pitati. Kakva su tvoja iskustva?

----------


## Lili75

Elin, drž se draga  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> AKO SMO FRENDOVI A ON NEMA LOVE ZA UZDRŽAVANJE DJETETA, MENE ĆE MOLITI DA PRIČEKAM.


pa to nije nikakav problem. ti ćeš mu kao frend reći da je taj dio u redu.
no kao majka djeteta koje ne može pričekati ručak do njegove uplate - inzistirat ćeš da DJETETU plati alimentaciju.   :Wink:

----------


## keka

Upravo zbog djeteta je bitno da probate ostati u dobrim i korektnim odnosima. Za dobar i korektan odnos je važno da su financije među vama čiste. I to je to. Dakle, ako on zaista hoće da ostanete prijatelji tada vam neće ostajati dužan. Znamo svi dovoljno prijateljstava koja su pukla zbog sličnih stvari.

BTW, šaljem ti zagrljaje supatničke, jer sam se, eto, i sama našla u vrlo sličnoj situaciji. Da osnujemo klub?

----------


## tajchi73

elin- baš me šokiralo kad sam pročitala. Želim ti da se što prije izvučeš iz tog i oporaviš   :Love:  .
zanima me ( ako nije pre intimno pitanje ) jel ti sam rekao ili si ti inzistirala nakon što ti je postalo sumnjivo?

----------


## elin

> zanima me ( ako nije pre intimno pitanje ) jel ti sam rekao ili si ti inzistirala nakon što ti je postalo sumnjivo?


ne znam točno na što misliš?

Inače, cure hvala na podršci i savjetima. Još ću vam se javiti. Sad imam ideju nazvati CZSS i tražiti da nam odmah prije nego podnesem zahtjev za sporazumni razvod braka obave postupak mirenja da vidim da li se u našem odnosu ima još što spašavati. Mi smo razgovarali, ali neki njegovi odgovori su toliko sumanuti da ne mogu vjerovati da to izgovara osoba od 35 godina, više mi se čini kao da razgovaram sa 18-godišnjakom.

----------


## tajchi73

> elin
> ne znam točno na što misliš?


ma dobila sam dojam da ti se desila ista stvar ko i jazareli  pa sam zato pitala. U zadnje vrijeme sam čula za hrpu takvih slučajeva pa sam shodno tome postavila takvo pitanje. Sorry.
Jeste li pokušali kod nekog bračnog savjetnika ( znam da moj ne bi na to nikad pristao ali možda tvoj bi )?

----------


## elin

> elin
> ne znam točno na što misliš?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma dobila sam dojam da ti se desila ista stvar ko i jazareli  pa sam zato pitala. U zadnje vrijeme sam čula za hrpu takvih slučajeva pa sam shodno tome postavila takvo pitanje. Sorry.
> Jeste li pokušali kod nekog bračnog savjetnika ( znam da moj ne bi na to nikad pristao ali možda tvoj bi )?


aha, sad kužim. Dobro si shvatila, ista spika kao i Jazzarela. Nije mi priznao nego sam inzistirala. Bračnog savjetnika nismo pokušali jer on neće.

----------


## Joe

elin  :Love:

----------


## keka

Elin, hajde mi, molim te, odgovori slaže li se TM s tim da je razvod najbolje rješenje? Moj se sad za mene drži noktima i zubima, iako sam ja otvoreno rekla da ne mogu ostati s osobom koja mi je priredila takav cirkus. No, primjećujem da se "krivnja" polako prebacuje na mene, jer ja ću razoriti našu "sretnu malu obitelj". I sad mene naravno pere krivica što ću djeci sprčkati živote...

----------


## Crvenkapica007

joj ne mogu odolit...
ja sam vagala našu rastavu dugo. dok jednog dana nisam shvatila da sam s tipom koji se totalno ponaša nesretno, ne vidi perspektivu našeg braka, nakon što je uhvaćen u "šaranju" uokolo ponaša se kao da mu je oteta najdraža igračka, kojem je glavna poštapalica "šta je meni ovo trebalo"...

i dakle kad sam shvatila da će se on i dalje tako ponašati jer mu je to LAKŠE nego nešto promijeniti u svom životu (bilo ostaviti mene ili se posvetiti nama) onda sam ja ostavila njega

e onda sam ja na kraju naravno osoba koja je dijete osudila na život bez oca, njemu priredila neuspjeh u životu, i sl.

drugim riječima bila sam udana za slabića koji bi visio na mojoj pregači do sudnjeg dana kukajući da mu ne valjam

a kad sam ga s pregače otresla, plakao je da on hoće naš brak, da to nije rješenje, išli smo u bračnog savjetnika...

a cijelo je vrijeme i dalje "šarao"
i nametao osjećaj krivice (što uostalom i dan danas radi)

vjerovatni nisam nikom pomogla, al bar je meni lakše   :Grin:

----------


## elin

> Elin, hajde mi, molim te, odgovori slaže li se TM s tim da je razvod najbolje rješenje? ...


Da, ja sam njega molila da ostane nakon svega, ipak je dijete tu itd.




> ja sam vagala našu rastavu dugo. dok jednog dana nisam shvatila da sam s tipom koji se totalno ponaša nesretno, ne vidi perspektivu našeg braka, nakon što je uhvaćen u "šaranju" uokolo ponaša se kao da mu je oteta najdraža igračka, kojem je glavna poštapalica "šta je meni ovo trebalo"...


evo i kod njega ovako, kao da sam mu otela najdražu igračku i onda neki glupi izgovori koje ne razumijem, pa ne želim niti pisati ih.

----------


## mislava

elin, jaka si ti   :Love:

----------


## elin

> elin, jaka si ti


daaa... samo ću ti reći da sam opet propušila (cigarete).

----------


## cvijeta73

elin   :Love:  
frendica mi je nedavno kroz sve to prošla, i nakon godinu dana muke i patnje, sad se preporodila. shvatila da i ta prevara nije jedino što je bilo trulo u njihovom braku. nova žena. blista i uživa, nakon dugo vremena u životu, djetetu, svemu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Trina

Bojim se da većina žena blista i cvjeta nakon razvoda  :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

Je, i krive i nedužne   :Grin:

----------


## mislava

> mislava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> elin, jaka si ti  
> 
> 
> daaa... samo ću ti reći da sam opet propušila (cigarete).


pa i neka si. vjerojatno bi tako gotovo svatko na tvom mjestu. ja prva.

važno je da znaš da možeš.

glavu gore i drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## Jazzarella

Evo ovako. MBD i ja smo se nakon dugo natezanja napokon uspjeli dogovoriti. Inače, nakon što sam ja odlučila da ne želim živjeti u takvoj vezi i ostavila ga, on je okrenuo priču u potpunosti i pokušao na sve moguće načine svaliti krivnju na mene. Te nisam bila dobra domaćica, nisam bila dobra supruga, zanemarivala sam ga zbog djece, kompjutera (  :Laughing:  ), on se osjetio potisnut u drugi plan, blablabla. Ne kažem da neke od tih stvari ne stoje. Trebala sam mu davati više pažnje, ali misim da je i on trebao izdržati taj period dok je M. još mala i shvatiti da treba vremena da stvari dođu na svoje. U svakom slučaju, priredio mi je par mjeseci pakla ostavivši me samu s djecom, bez lipe u džepu, da se snalazim kako god znam i umijem, jer eto "sama sam to tražila". Napokon, uz puno dobre volje, nakon prijetnji da će me proglasiti ludom, da će mi oduzeti djecu i da nema što izgubiti pa makar i u domu završili  :shock: , uspjeli smo postići kakav-takav dogovor. M. (8 g.) je "pripao" njemu, a M.(22 mj.) meni, s time da se djeca ne razdvajaju, već da su ut. i čet. samnom, pon i sri. s njim, i mijenjamo se svaki drugi vikend. To je bio njegov prijedlog na koji sam ja, radi dobrobiti djece, pristala. Djeca žive na jednoj lokaciji, a on i ja se izmjenjujemo tako da izbjegnemo da ih se seljaka svaki drugi dan. Nema alimentacije, ali meni je i bilo najbitnije da djeca imaju oca koji se BRINE za njih. Dogovor je postignut prije dva tjedna i ne znam kako će i do kada tako funkcionirati.  Mislim da on nije u potpunosti svjestan na što je pristao i da će mu brzo postati jasno da je preuzeo na sebe jako veliku brigu, ali sam je tako tražio. Meni je super! Peporodila sam se. Imam vremena na bacanje, znam da su mi djeca na sigurnom i sve 5.  Želim ostati s njim u dobrim odnosima zbog djece. Inače me kao čovjek užasno razočarao i da nema klinaca više ga na cesti ne bih pogledala. 
I to je to.

----------


## elin

> Inače me kao čovjek užasno razočarao i da nema klinaca više ga na cesti ne bih pogledala. 
> I to je to.


i mene moj.Nije mi jasno kako od ljudi koji su bili ne samo partneri nego i najbolji prijatelji dođu do toga da ne mogu više niti komunicirati.  Što se tiče male, dogovorili smo se da ostaje sa mnom (ništa drugo ne bi niti prihvatila), i oko alimentacije smo se dogovorili, i tu nije pravio nikakve scene - zna da od toga nema vajde, a mislim i da se boji s obzirom na moju struku.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  A stan u kojem smo živjeli (danas se seli) je moj, tak da sam u prednosti pred curama na ovom podforumu, ali ipak te emocije mi ne daju mira. Žao mi je što smo se tako raspali, ne mogu ti niti reći koliko mi je žao. I nije mi jasno kako se to dogodilo. Nije mi jasno da je to ona ista osoba koju sam voljela, koja mi je bila super, čije sam savjete slušala, a sada samo čujem nekakve glupe izgovore zašto mi ne možemo popraviti naš odnos. A to su same gluposti, tolike da se od silnih gluposti koje sam u proteklih mjesec dana čula tresem.

----------


## tajchi73

> elin
> Nije mi jasno kako od ljudi koji su bili ne samo partneri nego i najbolji prijatelji dođu do toga da ne mogu više niti komunicirati.  
> Žao mi je što smo se tako raspali, ne mogu ti niti reći koliko mi je žao. I nije mi jasno kako se to dogodilo. Nije mi jasno da je to ona ista osoba koju sam voljela, koja mi je bila super, čije sam savjete slušala




 :Sad:  elin tako mi je žao. Pišem, pa brišem, pokušavam ti nešto napisati ali mi nejde. Želim ti da se što prije oporaviš od svega i zaboraviš da si ga ikad voljela, a onda da on shvati da ne može bez tebe i da lupa glavom o zid   :Grin: . 
Drži se   :Love:  .

----------


## fegusti

cure, jedan veliki  :Love:  
uzalud je pitati se zašto se tako ponašaju!
donedavno im je sve više-manje išlo niz dlaku a kada su se okolnosti promijenile i od njih traže odgovornost i požrtvovnost oni se više ne bi tako igrali!
mi u petak imamo prvo ročište i strašno mi je što ćemo nakon toliko godina, na sudu, stajati na suprotnim stranama.
što se prijateljskog odnosa tiče zasad mi je nezamisliv.
možda, jednog dana, kada se prašina i osjećaji slegnu pa počnemo graditi neki drugačiji odnos.
neki me njegovi odgovori i prijedlozi ostave :shock: i pitam se da li se to preko noći pretvorio u mr. hyde-a ili je oduvijek takav bio samo sam ja bila slijepa.

----------


## malena beba

cure   :Love:  

drzite se!!  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

ja uvijek mislim da ce curama biti bolje nakon sto se rastave, ne znam zakaj. nemojte me krivo shvatiti pls, samo imam taj snazni filing da ce im zivot naglo postati ljepsi i kvalitetniji. a to im od srca i zelim.

----------


## mama courage

> Bojim se da većina žena blista i cvjeta nakon razvoda


zato ja velim: ako može sretno udane, može vala i sretno razvedene.

elin, jako mi je teško čitati kroz što prolaziš.  :Love:

----------


## Anci

elin, čitam te, čitam i želim ti puno snage da izdržiš....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sofke

od svih slavnih razvoda najbolji mi je onaj s hrvojem i tinom rupčić...mislim, tina se pokazala kao prava carica  :Heart:  , tak da mu sad može samo biti žao kakvu je damu ostavio  :Grin:  

i vi sve ste takve dame, ne sumnjam  :Wink:

----------


## Joe

> od svih slavnih razvoda najbolji mi je onaj s hrvojem i tinom rupčić...mislim, tina se pokazala kao prava carica  , tak da mu sad može samo biti žao kakvu je damu ostavio  
> 
> i vi sve ste takve dame, ne sumnjam


xxx

----------


## elin

> cure, jedan veliki  
> uzalud je pitati se zašto se tako ponašaju!
> donedavno im je sve više-manje išlo niz dlaku a kada su se okolnosti promijenile i od njih traže odgovornost i požrtvovnost oni se više ne bi tako igrali!


točno ovo i ja mislim. Kad je postalo preteško jer zahtjeva odgovornost i požrtvovnost onda smo se raspali.
Inače, cure, nisam vam zahvalila za podršku, a puno mi znači. Zato, hvala svima.  :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

uh, drzi se!  :Love:

----------


## Dijana

elin   :Love:

----------


## apricot

elin,   :Love:

----------


## Sun

:Heart:

----------


## Felix

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

elin, sad sam tek vidjela 
 :Love:

----------


## elin

joj, cure, puno vam hvala, vi ste najbolje. Izvući ću se ja, samo me eto pere depra, jučer se odselio. A mislila sam da ćemo biti skupa do kraja života. Pusa vama  :Heart:

----------


## mirjana

elin  :Love:

----------


## Tashunica

elin drži se   :Love:

----------


## monax

[quote="Trina"]Bojim se da većina žena blista i cvjeta nakon razvoda  :Laughing: [/quote 

x

Drži se    :Love:  


Sad ćeš skinuti onih par kg, a cigarete uvijek možeš ponovno prekinuti.

----------


## anki

drži se elin, bit će bolje   :Heart:  
i ne mogu si pomoći da ne prokomentiram: koji stereotip! kad zbrojiš sve ove priče, kao da se radi o jednom muškarcu; isti izgovori, isto ponašanje, isti glupi odgovori... :shock:

----------


## Ninči

Elin, osjećam se glupo što ti ovo govorim, jer znam da ti je bio sve i da ti još uvijek nije normalno da ti netko govori protiv njega nešta loše, ali znaj da će i tebi i djetetu biti puno bolje samima!  :Love:  

Nisam nikada bila prevarena, ali kao da i jesam....naime, bila sam dijete čiji je otac varao majku. On je predivan čovjek, svi ga vole, predobar i prepošten, prekrasan otac....ma sve što bi neka žena željela. Ali sve to nije značilo  ništa kad je bio čovjek koji vara svoju ženu. I nije varao samo ženu, varao je i svoju djecu...cijelu svoju obitelj! Kako smo živjeli u malom gradiću, neminovno je bilo da mama sve njegove nevjere dozna. Nažalost, ostali su zajedno iako moja majka nije mogla zatvoriti to poglavlje života! I meni kao djetetu, mojoj majci i mom ocu- svima nam je život postao čisti pakao! Majka je imala napade bijesa, pokušaje samoubojstva, neprestano su se svađali, bježala je od kuće...a sve zato što ju je to izjedalo iznutra! I na kraju, ni dan danas ne znam je li to preboljela....ali znam da otkad je ušla u menopauzu, koketira sa svakim, baš svakim muškarcem i znam da ga je i prevarila najmanje jednom....i boli me to još uvijek, iako sam sada svoja žena i živim daleko od njih!

Mislim da niti ja ne bih mogla prijeći preko nevjere! Jer pri samoj pomisli na nevjeru, izjede me iznutra! I baš zato ne bih ni razmišljala....odmah bih se rastala jer ne želim ni sebi ni svojoj djeci priuštiti pakao kakav sam ja imala!

----------


## Trina

> drži se elin, bit će bolje   
> i ne mogu si pomoći da ne prokomentiram: koji stereotip! kad zbrojiš sve ove priče, kao da se radi o jednom muškarcu; isti izgovori, isto ponašanje, isti glupi odgovori... :shock:


Baš tako. Kao da se izmjenjuju žene koje pišu o istom muškarcu. I moj otac je varao mater i isto tako nažalost nisu se razveli. Bilo bi puno ljepše nama i mami da je otišao živjeti s tom teticom. Jer ni mama to nije nikad mogla preboljeti (radilo se o dosta dugoj vezi) i sve bi isplivalo nakon svake svađe (a bilo ih je). Inače, ko zna koja je to ženska po redu bila. U svakom slučaju bilo bi puno bolje da su nakon toga otišli svatko na svoju stranu. Cure koje prolaze kroz sve to sad, nek vas tješi činjenica da, iako vam se čini da se ruši svijet vama i vašoj djeci, dugoročno gledajući radite nelošu stvar za vašu djecu. Želim vam sretan razvod i normalne odnose s ex muževima nakon razvoda, zbog djece

----------


## japanka

moje mišljenje je da se razbijena vaza ne da popraviti
možeš je zalijepiti, ali s vremenom uvijek vidiš samo pukotine, a i one slabe i sve se ponovo raspadne
svjedočila sam tome u braku svoje sestre, toliko tolerancije, s njene strane, nadanja, truda...punih 6 godina :shock: , a on ko dječarac, samo van, mobitel, auto, nova robica, kasnije više nije ni radio nego bio na bolovanju godinu i pol, maloga je doslovno preskakao, nikad mu nije kupio ništa, živcirao ga je čim bi plakao pa se znao izderati tako strašno da te riječi ne mogu ni pisati...horor
moja seka je skupila snage, dala papire za razvod, on je otišao kod svojih, i dan po dan, ona je jačala, malome se posvetila 100 posto, počela se sređivati, malo i izlaziti, i sada , nakod dvije godine, ona je nova žena
jača nego ikad, zaljubljena, jako sretna sa svojom ljubavi iz mladosti, ima pažnje i nježnosti s njegove strane koliko nikad nije osjetila s mužem, izgleda predobro, svaki dan je vesela, mali se preporodio
i u svemu tome, nikad nije pokleknula nekoj osveti nego se i dalje trudi da mali i tata imaju što bolji odnos, kupuje im karte za kino, malome je kupila mobitel da mogu on i tata na miru razgovarat, o tati uvijek samo najljepše priča
iz svega toga izašla je velika, veća nego je ikad bila i rekla je da se jedino tako može osjećati slobodno
želim vam sreću, svima i ako se prepoznate u ovome, samo ću vam reći da ne gubite vrijeme, ostati u lošem braku radi djeteta, činite loše upravo djetetu.

----------


## fegusti

> drži se elin, bit će bolje   
> i ne mogu si pomoći da ne prokomentiram: koji stereotip! kad zbrojiš sve ove priče, kao da se radi o jednom muškarcu; isti izgovori, isto ponašanje, isti glupi odgovori... :shock:


a mi se oko njih trudimo :/ 
žao nam ih jer kao vidimo da se grizu, osjećamo se krive zbog cijele situacije, dajemo im još jednu priliku, trudimo se iznaći najbolje i najbezbolnije rješenje... 
pa i mi se ponašamo stereotipno!

----------


## lillifee

elin, puno snage i   :Love:

----------


## Jazzarella

Elin, glavu gore i hrabro naprijed. Vjeruj mi, biti će ti puno bolje samoj, ali ne smiješ dozvoliti da te hvata depra i da kloneš duhom. Moraš biti jaka i vidjeti ćeš da nema te sile koja te može slomiti. Okruži se ljudima koji te vole i koji će ti biti podrška, izađi van, upoznaj nove ljude, živi. Daj mu da bude sa djetetom (djecom) koliko god želi, a ti to vrijeme iskoristi za sebe. Držim ti fige i ako ikako mogu pomoći, javi  :Smile: .

----------


## elin

> Sad ćeš skinuti onih par kg, a cigarete uvijek možeš ponovno prekinuti.


ne znaš koliko si u pravu, već sam skinula 3 kg u 5 dana  :Grin:  mislim da mi je to osobni rekord. 

Ne jedem doslovno ništa jer ne mogu.
Što se tiče njega i male, ne branim ja viđanje, dapače, dijete mora imati oca, i dolazi k meni svaki dan (dobro, već 2 dana) da ju vidi i kaj je najbolje nemam nikakvog osjećaja ljutnje prema njemu, svu sam ljutnju usmjerila na sebe. Malo čudno, veli mi frendica i mama. Jučer sam popušila toliko cigareta da sam dobila otrovanje duhanom, a niti spavala nisam. Imam osjećaj da pokopavam nešto, neka tuga iz koje se ne mogu izvući. Tako je za sad, sutra će valjda biti bolje.
Jazzarella, hvala, i pitanje: da li si i ti prolazila kroz ovako čudne osjećaje?

----------


## Trina

Elin, kažu da je razvod, nakon smrti bliske osobe, najstresniji događaj u životu jedne osobe. Pa mislim da bi bilo prečudno da si sad sva mirna i sretna. Vjerojatno moraš proći tu fazu tugovanja i negativnih osjećaja a nakon kiše dolazi sunce

----------


## Zorana

Ja ne bih tako generalizirala. Zavisi od koga se razvodis, u kakvoj si situaciji (materijalnoj, drustvenoj itd.) Ne mozes nikako reci da razvod jednako podnese osoba jako zaljubljena u svog partnera, ali on ili ona svejedno odlazi ili osoba koja ne moze docekati da se razvede jer ima neke druge planove.

----------


## zhabica

*zorana*, mislim da je *trina* mislila (ispravi me ako grijesim) na istrazivanja kojima je razvod stavljen na drugo mjesto kao stresan dogadjaj, nije uopce sporno da netko podnosi lakse, a netko teze, svakako je stresno, mislis da nije? 

i ja sam negdje procitala takav podatak ... no to ionako nije tema topica, pa se ispricavam na OT  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Ja isto mislim da je jako stresno neovisno s koje si strane medalje.

----------


## Trina

> *zorana*, mislim da je *trina* mislila (ispravi me ako grijesim) na istrazivanja kojima je razvod stavljen na drugo mjesto kao stresan dogadjaj, nije uopce sporno da netko podnosi lakse, a netko teze, svakako je stresno, mislis da nije? 
> 
> i ja sam negdje procitala takav podatak ... no to ionako nije tema topica, pa se ispricavam na OT


Je, tako sam mislila.

----------


## Jazzarella

Elin, prolazila sam kroz sve i svašta. Od mržnje, ljutnje, bijesa, tuge, neshvaćanja, želje da mu se vratim. Nekad mi je znalo biti tako nepodnošljivo teško, da sam bila u stanju prijeći preko svega samo da sve bude kao prije. Ali ne ide to tako. Zauvijek je završio jedan period života i sada se treba snaći u novonastaloj situaciji i iz svega izaći normalan. Ovo kroz što sada prolaziš je tek početak. I da, to jest kao smrt bliske osobe i zauvijek te iznutra izmijeni.    :Love:

----------


## elin

> Elin, prolazila sam kroz sve i svašta. Od mržnje, ljutnje, bijesa, tuge, neshvaćanja, želje da mu se vratim. Nekad mi je znalo biti tako nepodnošljivo teško, da sam bila u stanju prijeći preko svega samo da sve bude kao prije. Ali ne ide to tako. Zauvijek je završio jedan period života i sada se treba snaći u novonastaloj situaciji i iz svega izaći normalan. Ovo kroz što sada prolaziš je tek početak. I da, to jest kao smrt bliske osobe i zauvijek te iznutra izmijeni.


točno znam kaj misliš pod ovim da si bila spremna prijeći preko svega samo da sve bude kao prije. I ja. I ne shvaćam  zašto on neće niti pokušati, a bilo nam je super.Dolazi vidjeti malu i malo po malo kupi stvari i sretan je - ne kužim. Gledam sliku sa našeg kampinga - ljetovanje 2006. zagrljeni i sretni i ne kužim.I da, dovoljno ga poznam da znam da je taj period našeg života zauvijek prošao, čovjek se zaljubio , a ja sam old news.

----------


## zhabica

> čovjek se zaljubio , a ja sam old news.


gle, budes li ovako postavljala stvari bit ce ti jos teze. 

ispalo je tako kako je ispalo, pokusaj okrenut zivot u svoju korist, nisi ti nikakav old news, ti si mlada zena koja ima zivot ispred sebe, uostalom za njena si old news, ali kakav je to covjek? 

kakav? ajde sama reci? 

onaj koji je prevario zenu. takav. 

i takvom si old news? 

pih! 

dobro za tebe! 


sad ti je tesko i to je nromalno, kad polako pocnes prihvacat situaciju i sredjivat svoj zivot imaj na umu da si tek pocela zivit, da imas dijete koje te treba i kojem, kao i sebi mozes uredit sasvim pristojan zivot. bit ce tesko. hoce. ali cijeli svijet je pred tobom. sad se samo srusio dio tvog zivota u koji si vjerovala, ali samo dio, ne cijeli zivot. 

drzi se! 

 :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> Gledam sliku sa našeg kampinga - ljetovanje 2006. zagrljeni i sretni i ne kužim.I da, dovoljno ga poznam da znam da je taj period našeg života zauvijek prošao, čovjek se zaljubio , a ja sam old news.


zapravo se pitaš gdje si pogriješila? kada je sve krenulo nizbrdo a da nisi primijetila?
ružan je taj osjećaj nametnute nam krivnje.
oni su ti koji varaju a mi se pitamo čime smo to izazvale.

----------


## Sun

> . Gledam sliku sa našeg kampinga - ljetovanje 2006. zagrljeni i sretni i ne kužim..


predlažem ritualno spaljivanje svih fotografija, pogotovo onih na kojima ste zajedno, sretni i zaljubljeni.
 :Love:

----------


## sofke

nemoj ih spaljivati...jednog dana bit će ti simpatične te stare fotke, baš one gdje ste bili zaljubljeni i zagrljeni

stvari se mijenjaju, i dobro je da je tako

iz lijepog u ružno, ali i iz ružnog u lijepo

----------


## gita75

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gledam sliku sa našeg kampinga - ljetovanje 2006. zagrljeni i sretni i ne kužim.I da, dovoljno ga poznam da znam da je taj period našeg života zauvijek prošao, čovjek se zaljubio , a ja sam old news.
> 
> 
> zapravo se pitaš gdje si pogriješila? kada je sve krenulo nizbrdo a da nisi primijetila?
> ružan je taj osjećaj nametnute nam krivnje.
> oni su ti koji varaju a mi se pitamo čime smo to izazvale.


Nakon razvoda prvo sam bila sretna jer sam pobjegla iz pakla i istovremeno očajna jer sam to doživljavala kao svoj neuspjeh. Sva djeca oko mene s komplet obiteljima, a ja i L. sami ko cucki.
Onda me to prošlo, tu i tamo bi me spopala neka tuga. 
Ali... Dugo vremena me mučilo to gdje sam pogriješila (ja???) zašto sam si dopustila sve što sam si dopustila??? I naravno, u novoj vezi me mučio stah da ću ponoviti grešku. Da će sve biti super do jednog dana kad će se on polako pretvoriti u monstruma, a ja to opet neću skužiti i sve će se srušiti...
Ali, nasreću nije bilo tako. Stvarno sam sretna u novoj vezi (nije više ni tak nova   :Grin:  ).

Da bi prešle preko nekih stvari ili se pomirile s njima treba vremena, a ono tako sporo prolazi. 
Niste nigdje pogriješile, jednostavno, vaš put je takav (tu bi dodala: jer vi to možete).
 :Love:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gledam sliku sa našeg kampinga - ljetovanje 2006. zagrljeni i sretni i ne kužim.I da, dovoljno ga poznam da znam da je taj period našeg života zauvijek prošao, čovjek se zaljubio , a ja sam old news.
> 
> 
> zapravo se pitaš gdje si pogriješila? kada je sve krenulo nizbrdo a da nisi primijetila?


da, točno to.

----------


## Frida

cure   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> Dugo vremena me mučilo to gdje sam pogriješila (ja???) zašto sam si dopustila sve što sam si dopustila???


ono prvo pitanje je i mene donedavno mučilo.
sada me muči drugo pitanje - zašto sam si to dopustila?

trenutno mi je najgore što se nosim s emotivnim potresom koji je on izazvao a da sam nije svjestan njegove jačine.
ja se pred njim pravim jaka ali mislim da ću uskoro početi rigali lavu jer mi je ovo stanje postalo neizdrživo.
dok mu ne kažem koliko me jako povrijedio neće biti svjestan boli koju mi je zadao pa neka onda živi s tim saznanjem kako zna.

evo, ovo je moja mantra da ga više ne štedim erupcije već ga suočim s njom.
zemljo otvori se!

----------


## piplica

Fegusti, elin  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Fegusti, elin


i ja se pridružujem podrški.

znate ono - the best revenge is living well ...ili tako nekako   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

moja draga fegusti,   :Love:

----------


## anki

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Dugo vremena me mučilo to gdje sam pogriješila (ja???) zašto sam si dopustila sve što sam si dopustila???
> 
> 
> ono prvo pitanje je i mene donedavno mučilo.
> sada me muči drugo pitanje - zašto sam si to dopustila?
> 
> ...


a zakaj misliš da bu to njega jako dirnulo?
ja mislim da je trenutno on sam sebi centar svijeta i da ga boli dupe za tvoje, ali i za dječje osjećaje...znam da zvuči grubo, ali to je realnost  :/ 
pusti njega, nemoj uopće trošiti energiju na razmišljanja o tome kako ćeš ti njemu ovo ili ono; skoncentriraj se na sebe i okreni novu stranicu. što prije to prelomiš u sebi, to ćeš prije biti sretna   :Heart:

----------


## keka

> predlažem ritualno spaljivanje svih fotografija, pogotovo onih na kojima ste zajedno, sretni i zaljubljeni.


Uh, ipak ne... Ja sam kliknula na "delete", ali mi je sad drago sto sam uvijek redovito radila back-up. Mislim da ce djeci puno znaciti spoznaja da su im roditelji nekad bili sretni zajedno.

----------


## keka

Oh, zaboga, ista priča... To "kako sam to dopustala" me izjedalo mjesecima, dok mi odjedamput nije sve postalo kristalno jasno... To sto je on iznevjerio moje povjerenje, nikako ne može biti MOJ problem. Naravno da nije sve među nama bilo idealno, ali odgovornost je trebala biti zajednička.

A emotivne posljedice trpi onaj tko emocije ima... Ja sam sigurna da ni njima nije uopće lako, na nekom nivou. Trebaju se boriti i sa osjećajem krivice i sa reakcijom okoline. I ja bih još uz sve to voljela prebaciti i svoj emotivni pakao na njega, ali... ne može se! Ne glumim da mi je lako, jer mi nije lako, ali ne očajavam, jer znam da će biti bolje.

----------


## gita75

> fegusti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  gita75 prvotno napisa
> ...


Baš zato mu i treba sve stresti u facu, da bi mogla završiti s tim i okrenuti novu stranicu. Ovako joj se to čini ko nezavršena priča.
Treba skinuti teret sa sebe i prebacit ga njemu. Sad, vjerovatno će njega bolit dupe za to, ali bitno je to istresti iz sebe.

----------


## elin

samo da vam javim da sam prošla fazu "kako sam to dopustila" i ušla u fazu "kako sam si to dopustila".Keka je u pravu, *on je iznevjerio mene i moje povjerenje i to nije moj problem*. Počinjem se pitati kakva je to osoba koja nakon 16 godina naše veze i djeteta može napustiti mene i dijete od 18 mjeseci i tražiti odgovore za probleme u našem braku sa ljubavnicom. I ono kaj mi je rekao sada mi stalno prolazi kroz glavu: ona ima loš brak i ja imam loš brak pa smo se tu našli :shock:  :? Zapravo je to debil prezira vrijedan, a ja sebe ubijam od krivnje. By the way, ponovno sam počela jesti i razmišljam o tome da prestanem pušiti.

----------


## mama courage

> samo da vam javim da sam prošla fazu "kako sam to dopustila" i ušla u fazu "kako sam si to dopustila".Keka je u pravu, *on je iznevjerio mene i moje povjerenje i to nije moj problem*. Počinjem se pitati kakva je to osoba koja nakon 16 godina naše veze i djeteta može napustiti mene i dijete od 18 mjeseci i tražiti odgovore za probleme u našem braku sa ljubavnicom. I ono kaj mi je rekao sada mi stalno prolazi kroz glavu: ona ima loš brak i ja imam loš brak pa smo se tu našli :shock:  :? Zapravo je to debil prezira vrijedan, a ja sebe ubijam od krivnje. By the way, ponovno sam počela jesti i razmišljam o tome da prestanem pušiti.


to ga trese mid-life crisis. nije neka utjeha, al to da malo objasnim.. a znas kako tad sve moždane vijuge odu iz jedne glave... u drugu. nemoj si pokušavat objasniti njegove riječi - nećeš ih moći shvatiti.

----------


## keka

> By the way, ponovno sam počela jesti i razmišljam o tome da prestanem pušiti.


Bravo! Ja sam isto bila prestala jesti te pomalo počela pušiti (nakon 8 godina nepušenja!), ali se sad borim protiv tih "autodestruktivnih" ponašanja -- nema smisla kažnjavati samu sebe. Puno teže mi je otjerati nesigurnost oko vlastitog izgleda, vidim svaku boru, mrlju i obješenu kožu... uh.

Slažem se s curama da ne treba očekivati nikakvu reakciju s njegove strane. Sigurno se nikad neće baciti na koljena te plakati i priznati da mu je žao što je bio idiot i uništio vaš brak. A možda mu i nije žao. Ali mislim da niti stav "boli njega dupe za tebe i djecu" nije najsretnije rješenje, jer rezultira ljutnjom i gorčinom. Oni su pobrkli prioritete i stavili svoje vlastite potrebe iznad naših zajedničkih ciljeva, ali to ne znači da im uopće nije stalo. I ne znam zašto bi meni bilo lakše kad bih se išla ubjeđivati da sam nakon 11 godina i dvoje djece svom mužu baš potpuno nebitna.

----------


## Marna

> Oni su pobrkli prioritete i stavili svoje vlastite potrebe iznad naših zajedničkih ciljeva, ali to ne znači da im uopće nije stalo. I ne znam zašto bi meni bilo lakše kad bih se išla ubjeđivati da sam nakon 11 godina i dvoje djece svom mužu baš potpuno nebitna.



Moj iksić na ovaj citat.
Moja virtualna podrška svima koje prolazite teškoće razvoda.  :Love:

----------


## elin

cure, ja odtugovala, nisam ljuta, nemam osjećaj osvete - ništa. Samo se veselim novom životu sa svojom malenom. Valjda će se ovi osjećaji održati jer su baš ful pozitivni i čine me sretnom. Samo mi se čini da mala nekaj osjeća jer je jučer nakon što je došla od tate bila sva ljuta, plačljiva, samo bi se mazila uz mene i nije htjela zaspati do ponoći. Da li si ja to nekaj umišljam, ipak je to dijete od 18 mjeseci?

----------


## Anci

Osjeća promjenu. I ja mislim da je to normalna reakcija malog djeteta.
Mazi je, budi uz nju... i drž se   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

> Osjeća promjenu. I ja mislim da je to normalna reakcija malog djeteta.
> Mazi je, budi uz nju... i drž se


hoću. Ja mislim da trebam više biti uz nju više kao potvrda da će sve biti u redu. I hoće, samo bilo bi mi lakše da je veća da joj mogu objasniti što se događa, ovako  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anci

Ajde, draga, glavu gore   :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

Elin i druge kako ste i kako vam ide?

----------


## fegusti

hvala na brizi!  :Kiss:  
evo, ja i djeca smo dobro.
sada shvaćam da smo oduvijek bili orijentirani sami na sebe a da je mm uvijek bio odsutan, ranije duhom a sada i fizički.
ima on puno problema sam sa sobom i ovaj bijeg je bio samo pokušaj da se "spasi" a zapetljao se do neba.
meni je nakon svega lakše jer sada konačno znam što od života očekujem i čemu se nikako ne bih vratila.
najvažnije mi je od djece stvoriti zadovoljne ljude i u ime toga želim na vlastitom primjeru pokazati da je sve moguće ukoliko to svim srcem želiš i uložiš cijelog sebe u ostvarenje cilja.
usput sam morala naučiti reći neću, ne želim i biti beskompromisna koliko god mi to u nekim trenucima bilo teško.
on se još koleba između povratka i definitivnog odlaska, a meni je stvar prilično jasna. 
misli da je moguće emotivno se uključivati i isključivati malo u jednom pa onda u drugom odnosu i sav se u tome pogubio. 
naravno, pritom je on centar zbivanja mi smo samo sateliti.
svakim danom sam sve udaljenija od njegove orbite.

prvo ročište smo odradili i sada očekujemo poziv czss-a.

----------


## elin

ja sam dobro, našla sam neku snagu u sebi koja je očito tu čučala cijelo vrijeme, a da je nisam bila niti svjesna. Bilo me strah da neću moći sama, a kad ono ne samo da mogu, nego mi i dobro ide. Puna sam pozitivne energije, nema nervoze koja je dolazila zbog stalnih trzavica između mene i MUBM. Samo što sam umorna ko' pas, tak da jedva čekam ove blagdane da se malo odmorim (dolazi mi mama  :D  :D  :D , tak da će biti super). I gledam da kupim najveći bor  :Laughing:  I smršavila, sad sam na 68 kg jer ne žderem sve što mi je u vidnom krugu od nervoze. 8)

----------


## Joe

joj, drage moje  :Love:  

elin, jel vidiš? i prije nego što si očekivala  :Love:

----------


## laumi

*elin*, baš mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## zizi

elin  :Heart:

----------


## elin

cure, puno vam hvala na podršci. Inače sam ujutro htjela otvoriti temu pod naslovom "možemo mi sve" jer sam na ovom podforumu pročitala jako puno postova gdje cure ne znaju kako će same. Ma, i one će se iznenaditi da mogu, da imaju snagu u sebi za koju nisu niti znale. Nevjerovatno je da mogu sama sebe iznenaditi i dan danas. I još je nevjerovatnije od svega koliko se može voljeti to malo biće. Sve bi dala za nju, ništa mi nije ni previše ni teško. Toliko. Priroda je stvarno nevjerovatna.  Svaki dan je novo isčekivanje što ću saznati o sebi i maloj i super mi je to. Život mi se okrenuo naglavce, htjela sam i sanjala nekaj drugo. Ali kao što veli poslovica: čovjek snuje, Bog odlučuje. Pusa i   :Heart:   :Love:  svima.

----------


## Tashunica

jako mi je drago zbog tebe   :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

Cure bravo!!!! 

To je ono što ja pokušavam objasniti - da imamo snagu... i kada smo u vezi često se oslanjamo na onog drugog...i ovo je već stvarno što bi sve napisala za filozofski kutak   :Laughing:  


Tako da.... svaka vam čast!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

elin i fegusti,   :Love:  
jednom kasnije kad se osvrnete na svoj život najvjerojatnije ćete biti i sretne što je ispalo ovako. Uostalom nikad ne znaš što će donijeti neka promjena i što bi bilo da je bilo drugačije. Izvucite najbolje iz onoga što dobijete.

----------

